# Insight's "Emerald City Knights" - Prelude - The Silver Storm



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

*EMERALD CITY KNIGHTS - PRELUDE - THE SILVER STORM*
Welcome to EMERALD CITY KNIGHTS!  This is the prelude to the main adventure.  It is entitled, "The Silver Storm".

The characters for this prelude are:
James Marks - Martial Arts Instructor [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
Michelle Lindberg - Corporate Climber [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
Jacie - Pro Gamer [MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]
Marcus Holmes - Anchorman [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]
John Sears - Actor [MENTION=6675475]BBs[/MENTION]
Kyle Ellinger - College Student and Baseball Player [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION]

***

[sblock=Emerald City Background]From Emerald City Knights Prelude: The Silver Storm - 
*WELCOME TO THE BOOMTOWN*
Its founders dubbed Emerald City “the City of Destiny”, because for them it was the last stop on the continent’s edge. With nothing but the deep blue sea beyond, a man had no choice but to meet his fate there—whatever it was. Even in the present age of supersonic jets and a shrinking globe, Emerald City remains the last stop for most who journey there, both for reasons joyous and tragic. Now, it’s the heroes’ turn to come face to face with their destiny.

*IN THE CITY*
Emerald City is located in the Pacific Northwest of the United States near the Atlas Mountain range, a quiet, humble neighbor of Seattle, Tacoma, and Portland. Founded on Malory Bay, it’s been best-known to fishermen (by trade and by hobby) and lumberjacks through most of its history. 
The anglers and all others who venture there find a cosmopolitan place, befitting a gateway to the Far East, including a large, old, and influential Asian population who sought refuge from other, increasingly exclusionary, areas of the Pacific Northwest during the late 1800s. A century later, Emerald City is still graced by a large Eastern District and a “Jadetown” area sizable enough to rival San Francisco’s Chinatown.
Today, first-time visitors are greeted by twin giants: one a monument of God’s creation, and the other of man’s. The dormant volcanic peak of Mount Stanley has framed the city skyline from the start, and in 1968 was joined by the Emerald Tower, looming impressively towards the heavens (check out the cover of the M&M Hero’s Handbook for a shot of the Tower). 
In the last two decades, Emerald City has grown almost exponentially, becoming a true boomtown. The city proper is quite large, surrounded by a number of expanding suburbs and bedroom communities. Driving this growth was the establishment of MarsTech, Inc. (MSTI on the New York Stock Exchange) by the flamboyant plutocrat and techno-wizard Maximilian Mars. As MarsTech and other high-tech companies flourished, so did Emerald City, transforming the once-sleepy burgh into a leading center for the computer industry and other high-technology businesses.

*GOODBYE YELLOW BRICK ROAD*
Nothing marks Emerald City newcomers more than making a Munchkin joke in public. They think it’s clever, but to longtime residents (and in truth) they’re just being punchably obvious and annoying. It’s all an understandable offshoot of the city’s 70-year-long love/hate relationship with The Wizard of Oz. There are many businesses and organizations that work overtime to avoid any association with the classic stories and legendary film, while others embrace the eponymous association wholeheartedly.
Those who revel in the city’s L. Frank Baum connection with the enthusiasm of flying monkeys successfully lobbied to have the open-air walking mall in the downtown shopping district dubbed the Yellow Brick Row. There, the street is indeed bricked just as advertised, duly painted yellow every year on the official birthday of the city, August 27th.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

*PEACEFUL EASY FEELING*
The heroes begin writing their own chapter in Emerald City history on an otherwise pleasant day. There’s enough sunshine to make most anyone glad to be alive, and seemingly all of Emerald City has ventured outside to take advantage of it. Every downtown street is lined with people out roller-blading, walking their dogs, peoplewatching at sidewalk cafes, or doing a little shopping. 
Bargain-hunters are preeminently drawn to Yellow Brick Row, and most local merchants have sidewalk sales set up to greet them. Food and beverage carts aren’t hard to find, and city newcomers are bound to notice the Row’s restauranteurs offer cuisine with an Asian flair. There are plenty of burgers and fries to be had, but just as many good spots to grab some pad Thai, teriyaki, and other Eastern delicacies.









*OOC:*


All of the players should describe their characters and what they are doing at Yellow Brick Row on a Tuesday afternoon.







Before any of the characters can sit down and grab their chopsticks, however, the deafening sound of trouble interrupts their good times.

*IT BEGINS...*
The loud, heart-stopping sounds of an explosion and shattering glass along with the accompanying shock strike you all without warning. Within moments, a strange cloud of silvery mist blankets the surrounding area. Just as panic and flight are about to take hold, the cloud begins to swirl without any evident prompting from the wind.
It whips itself into a cyclonic mass, discharging what appear to be bolts of bluish lightning both within itself and outward around its immediate vicinity.
Both blast and bolts subside and begin to dissipate before anyone (yourselves included) can arrive on the scene, leaving the dead and injured as the most immediate concern. The fleeing, panicked crowds and hopelessly jammed roads make you all the only first-responders available for the critically injured now.









*OOC:*


Each player should post their reaction to this explosion and the resulting chaos.  Feel free to embellish as much as possible, staying within the general idea of this chaos and keeping within the short timeframe thereafter.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

Jacie charges in towards the carnage, looking around for survivors.  Though she has no medical training, she has seen a lot of Medical shows, and done some reading on the subject, and can at least tell the others what *Not* to do.  She sees a couple others helping the wounded and starts yelling at them.

"Don't rip that out, he'll just bleed more.. 
Don't move that guy, you'll make it worse..
Somebody help me move this girder off this girl!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim was jogging, trying to get a clean way through the crowd. It was a nice day to bring his daily training outside.

After getting through the shock of the explosion he quickly moves in, but not sure what to do. He grasps his cell to call an ambulance. Even with many bystanders many forget to do the basic thing and start doing things for the sake of doing things.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 26, 2012)

Kyle Ellinger

Kyle was patiently waiting on a bench for his girlfriend Melissa. They had scheduled time to meet after school today for a late lunch at Sakuro's. Unfortunately she had called just moments ago to say she was stuck in traffic and running late. To kill time until she arrived, Kyle had found an empty bench and sat people watching. 

While he waited he watched a few joggers trying to dodge the pedestrians, high school girls dressed in clothes entirely too small trying to attract the attention of high school boys, shoppers, families, couples, people eating, some just walking around enjoying the nice weather, and even a few very attractive college age girls. Kyle made sure he got a good look at them even though he was very much in love with his girlfriend Melissa. It never hurt to look unless your girlfriend catches you doing it and smacks you in the head.

Without warning there was an explosion! Kyle dove to the ground thinking it might be a terrorist attack. He could clearly hear glass shattering all around him and a shockwave swept through the area. When that passed, he lifted his head and looked around at the damage. What came next was a sight he would never forget. A cloud unlike anything he had ever seen suddenly appeared in the sky above the downtown area. Within moments it turned into a tornado that swirled and caused more damage and devastation. Strange blue lightning shot out of the swirling mass causing more damage wherever it struck. He watched in horror as innocent people were struck and fell to the ground, likely dead. Dozens more were injured by flying debris or by falling debris from buildings where the lightning struck.

Almost as quickly as it began, the lightning faded and stopped followed shortly by the cloud dissipating. When the sky cleared, Kyle saw damage and devastation reminiscent of tornadoes in his native midwest. 

Picking himself up off the ground, Kyle immediately began to help those around him. He cleared debris off of injured people wherever he could and asked those who were conscious if they were okay. He tried to get an idea of how badly injured the people were. Some had broken bones, others only bruises and cuts, and still others with serious injuries. 

"Does anyone have any medical training?" he yelled out trying to be heard above the noise.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Jacie charges in towards the carnage, looking around for survivors.  Though she has no medical training, she has seen a lot of Medical shows, and done some reading on the subject, and can at least tell the others what *Not* to do.  She sees a couple others helping the wounded and starts yelling at them.
> 
> "Don't rip that out, he'll just bleed more..
> Don't move that guy, you'll make it worse..
> Somebody help me move this girder off this girl!"




The people who have their wits about them enough to assist begin to act as Jacie has suggested.  None of them appear to be emergency trained or wearing uniforms to suggest that they are police, fire personnel, EMTs, or anything of that sort.

Jacie spots a young man in military fatigues trapped beneath a downed lightpole.  He is conscious and trying to get himself free.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Picking himself up off the ground, Kyle immediately began to help those around him. He cleared debris off of injured people wherever he could and asked those who were conscious if they were okay. He tried to get an idea of how badly injured the people were. Some had broken bones, others only bruises and cuts, and still others with serious injuries.
> 
> "Does anyone have any medical training?" he yelled out trying to be heard above the noise.




A young woman, one of the college students Kyle had been eyeing before, steps tentatively forward.  "I am... a med student," she says.  "Maybe I could help."  She looks around at the chaos and carnage.  "I think."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacie rushed over to the downed military man.
"hold still, we'll get you out."
She waved some help over, Looking at the man for a few seconds.
"Hey soldier, your name wouldn't happen to be Dave, would it?"

Jacie didn't usually frequent this area, but had been set to meet one of her online friends for lunch.  She'd been running a bit late and had just arrived when the 'cyclone' happened.  Dave had said he'd be dressed in fatigues, and she had worn her one and only dress for the occasion.. Which was, she realized belatedly, hiking up with all her activity.  'the one time I wear a dress..' she mutters to herself, ignoring the slight inconvenience as they work to free him.








*OOC:*


k, added her reason for being here- meeting her 'friend' Dave.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 27, 2012)

Insight said:


> A young woman, one of the college students Kyle had been eyeing before, steps tentatively forward.  "I am... a med student," she says.  "Maybe I could help."  She looks around at the chaos and carnage.  "I think."




"Good. I'm Kyle, a history student. There are a lot of injured people around here. I know you don't have a first aid kit or anything with you but maybe one of the restaurants or stores has one you can use. These people need all the help they can get until the paramedics arrive. Just do the best you can." he said as calmly as possible under the circumstances.

Kyle took a good look around and saw some others trying to help the trapped and injured.

"I'm going to try to help free some of the people that are trapped. You'll do just fine, I know it." he said encouragingly.

Then he started walking around and trying to lift some of the debris off of those who were trapped.


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2012)

John Sears was in his disguise of a trench coat, drinking his cup of coffee at the famous Yellow Brick Row Coffee House. He may be in the mood to not want attention, but he'll be damned to drink second grade coffee. His enjoyment with his tasty coffee was to be knocked down for ... Literally! A loud boom with a sudden of a shock wave knocked him straight down off his feet.

Getting his bearings straight, and getting up to his feet, he first and foremost act was to go to the source of the loud booming sound. Seeing people in trouble, he instantly went to help to do what he can. While assisting in removing the debris, he gave courage to the trapped people. "Don't worry, you're going to be all right." "You're going to make it." And even the occasional "Have no fear, John is here!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

"What do you think this is, a movie? Stop spouting catch-lines for the press and help me get this guy free!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim curses because of the failing connection and makes haste to get to the women trying to lift the lightpole from another man. He looks around if he can spot any police car, ambulance or firemen vehicle.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

The shops down on Yellow Brick Road were busy and their were lines at almost all the food vendors so Marcus signed and walked along content to just getting some fresh air (and hopefully a fresh perspective on his upcoming story). 

Dave his intern said he would meet him over at Joey's for a slice and a beer, but since it was his turn to buy Dave didn't make it and had called to say he was sorry. 

Now hungry Marus found a hotdog cart with only one other person in line. 

"I'll take one with mustard and..."

_**BA-BOOM**_

Thrown off his feet by the shock wave Marcus starts to pick himself up off the ground and notices the silver fog all around him. He hears the panicked cries nearby and blurry dark shapes running every which way.

With his ears still ringing he stands and up and sees the silver mist form into a lightning throwing cyclone.

"Damn. I should never leave the studio without a camera crew." he says as he watches the devastation unleashed by the unnatural storm.

And as suddenly as it started it is over.

Grabbing his phone he starts to make a call but can't get a signal. "No... no... no. Come on!" he says dialing and redialing to no effect.

Casting a glance at the debris he starts to make his way to where he believes the blast originated.

OOC: Starting to Investigate the blast.


----------



## BBs (Jun 28, 2012)

"My apologies miss for multi-tasking." John attempts to continue to help remove the rubble, but stays silent instead of yammering away while removing the debris. The thought of helpful support helping removed from his mind.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Jacie rushed over to the downed military man.
> "hold still, we'll get you out."
> She waved some help over, Looking at the man for a few seconds.
> "Hey soldier, your name wouldn't happen to be Dave, would it?"
> ...




The man in the fatigues is drifting in and out of consciousness.  He says, "Dave..." and then passes out again.

At this point, Jacie realizes that the man in the fatigues - Dave or not - has been pierced through the torso with some part of this lightpost.  He is bleeding profusely.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> "Good. I'm Kyle, a history student. There are a lot of injured people around here. I know you don't have a first aid kit or anything with you but maybe one of the restaurants or stores has one you can use. These people need all the help they can get until the paramedics arrive. Just do the best you can." he said as calmly as possible under the circumstances.




Kyle took a good look around and saw some others trying to help the trapped and injured.

"I'm going to try to help free some of the people that are trapped. You'll do just fine, I know it." he said encouragingly.[/quote]

"Um..." she says.  "OK".

The woman rushes towards a pharmacy that had its front windows blown out.



> Then he started walking around and trying to lift some of the debris off of those who were trapped.




Not too far away, Kyle spots several people trying to lift a fallen lightpost off of a man in fatigues.  The trapped man is bleeding pretty badly.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

BBs said:


> John Sears was in his disguise of a trench coat, drinking his cup of coffee at the famous Yellow Brick Row Coffee House. He may be in the mood to not want attention, but he'll be damned to drink second grade coffee. His enjoyment with his tasty coffee was to be knocked down for ... Literally! A loud boom with a sudden of a shock wave knocked him straight down off his feet.
> 
> Getting his bearings straight, and getting up to his feet, he first and foremost act was to go to the source of the loud booming sound. Seeing people in trouble, he instantly went to help to do what he can. While assisting in removing the debris, he gave courage to the trapped people. "Don't worry, you're going to be all right." "You're going to make it." And even the occasional "Have no fear, John is here!"




John finds a group of people struggling to move some huge chunks off concrete off a group of trapped school children.  The men and women look fondly at John and then go back to their task.

With John's "encouragement", they seem to free most of the kids.

While this is "wrapping up", John notices a group of people trying to free a man trapped under a lightpost.  The man, dressed in fatigues, is bleeding profusely.









*OOC:*


This should get at least 3 of the PCs together.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *James Marks*
> 
> Jim curses because of the failing connection and makes haste to get to the women trying to lift the lightpole from another man. He looks around if he can spot any police car, ambulance or firemen vehicle.




Jim surveys the scene at the near-epicenter of this event.  People are running around.  Some are injured, some are helping the injured, some are just freaking out.  There are no policemen, firemen, or other emergency responders in the immediate area.









*OOC:*


Remember all, this has JUST happened.  No cops or firemen would be here at this point unless they just so happened to be here already.  It does not appear that any were.







Jim notices a group - maybe six people - lifting debris off a group of school-age children.  None of the kids appear badly injured.  Jim also notices a man in military-style fatigues trapped under a fallen lightpole.  The man is bleeding out.

A pair of women, apparently nurses, by their dress, have started gathering people with minor wounds in a flat, grassy area near the middle of all of this.


----------



## Insight (Jun 28, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Starting to Investigate the blast.




Marcus sees the following:

* Chaos everywhere.  Injured.  People trying to help the injured.  Collateral damage.
* No obvious source of the blast / attack.
* No emergency crews on the scene as of yet.

Specifically, Marcus spots:

A pair of women who are dressed as nurses.  They are trying to gather the slightly injured at a spot on the grass.  Marcus recognizes them from his earlier stroll in the area.

A group of a half-dozen people freeing kids from some fallen debris - an awning, perhaps.  None of the kids appear injured.

A group trying to lift a fallen lightpole off of a man in fatigues.  He could be military.  The man is bleeding profusely.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2012)

Michelle liked the Yellow Brick Row. Not because of its stupid decor, or the insipid human tide of tourists and screaming children and harried soccer moms chattering on the cellphones. She liked it because it had one or two decent shops, and because anyone of _consequence_ avoided the place, so she could window-shop without them seeing her.

Living the high life on a low salary took moxie. Determination. Guile. You had to be a winner, even if you hadn't actually _won_ yet. The yet was key to that. You had to...project an _image_ of success, so that people's minds would be fooled enough to override their eyes dutiful reporting of the dreary facts.

Your fifty-dollar suit could become a five hundred dollar one, if you wore it with style. And guile.

But that didn't mean she wanted to hustle her way down the banker's row all her life. You couldn't fake some things. The diamond necklace in the display at Bannister's was like that. Even modern manufactured 'fake' diamonds didn't sparkle like that...or have that distinct rainbow in every facet. 

She'd look _smashing_ in that, in a nice gown with a neckline that promised without quite delivering; maybe a low back...

Lost in fantasies of the future, Michelle suddenly realized there was a disturbance. Bannister's was at the far edge of the row, but there was something happening farther in. 

Then the shockwave hit. Wind like a hammer. Glass breaking. The ground rose up and slapped her like a betrayed friend.

Michelle came to a moment later, only blacking out for a second. Smoke was in the air, and screams. She was woozy...disoriented. First things first...get away, then make calls. Terrorists were attacking, or...or...something. The smoke was all around though, sharp and pungeant. Screams too....crying...

She tried to turn away, but she had no idea where she was. When the wind picked up and the smoke cleared, Michelle realized to her dismay she'd gone farther in, _towards_ the epicenter.

Wails of sirens in the distance. Emergency responders coming.

_Steady_ she thought. _Think this through._

Maybe she could use this. The worst seemed to be past, and it wouldn't do her rep any harm to be hero of the hour. No indeed.

Carefully, she picked her cellphone out of its little sheathe at her belt, and started dialing, as she worked her way towards where the emergency people would be heading...and the TV crews as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim sees the efforts already taken. While his hands may help, there seem to be already enough people helping the kids and lifting the lightpole. Instead he surveys the scene for people wandering aimlessly in shock, directing them to the nurse area. They could easily collapse or run onto a street or anything.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

Kyle

As Kyle looked around, he saw the fallen lightpost with a military man trapped underneath. Some people were trying to lift it off of him but were clearly struggling. The man looked like he was in bad shape.

Kyle rushed over and grabbed the lightpost.

"Let me help you with this."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2012)

"Part of it's inside him, we need a medic or something, and we have to leave that part in till they can fix him or the bleeding'll get worse.."  She looks at the wound trying to see if whats in him is still attached, or if they can break it off then lift the pole off without hurting him more.
"Maybe we can just wedge something under it to take the pressure off him a bit?"








*OOC:*



Hmm, seems Graybeard also chose red for his color...


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


I can change mine to avoid confusion since you picked it first.


----------



## BBs (Jun 29, 2012)

John rushes to the man who is bleeding, while trying to find something on his body clean. His handkerchief that had been in his front pocket seemed pretty clean. "Oh my, here" he inspects the wound hoping that there is little to no dirt on it, and then applies pressure to the wound with the handkerchief. "Apply pressure, medic! We have someone bleeding over here, and won't stop! MEDIC!" John tries to apply pressure, but bleeding is too profusely "Need medic quick, it's still bleeding pretty bad"









*OOC:*


Guessing an 8 treatment check isn't enough


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Marcus heads over to the where the nurses are setting up a treatment area. "Ladies are one of you trained as an EMT? Back there," he says pointing towards where he say the the man in fatigues. "There's some hurt really bad back there and needs help fast."

Looking at their confused faces he adds. "I'll help one of you if the other wants to go and see to that poor guy."


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Wails of sirens in the distance. Emergency responders coming.
> 
> _Steady_ she thought. _Think this through._
> 
> ...




Michelle sees the same as the others who have surveyed the scene -

* A group of school-age kids being retrieved from under a fallen awning.
* A man in camo fatigues trapped under a fallen lightpost.
* A pair of women who appear to be nurses, helping those with minor injuries.

Michelle also sees, as the "mist" begins to clear a bit, a silver panel van crashed into a baby furniture store.  The sign on the side of the truck reads, "REDSHIFT ENERGIES".  Michelle notices several injured people on the ground near the van.









*OOC:*


The rest of you also see this truck, again, as the mist begins to clear.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Jim sees the efforts already taken. While his hands may help, there seem to be already enough people helping the kids and lifting the lightpole. Instead he surveys the scene for people wandering aimlessly in shock, directing them to the nurse area. They could easily collapse or run onto a street or anything.




Jim sees a silver panel van with the logo, "REDSHIFT ENERGIES", crashed into "TEATIME TODDLERS", a childrens' furniture store.  There are several people on the ground near the van.  Jim notices that the van's side door is open.

He also finds several people wandering around.  Most of them are just disoriented.

It appears that the pair of nurses has gathered most of the non-critically wounded folks on a small parcel of grass in the middle of this area.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Kyle
> 
> As Kyle looked around, he saw the fallen lightpost with a military man trapped underneath. Some people were trying to lift it off of him but were clearly struggling. The man looked like he was in bad shape.
> 
> ...






Jemal said:


> "Part of it's inside him, we need a medic or something, and we have to leave that part in till they can fix him or the bleeding'll get worse.."  She looks at the wound trying to see if whats in him is still attached, or if they can break it off then lift the pole off without hurting him more.
> "Maybe we can just wedge something under it to take the pressure off him a bit?"




Once the lightpost is lifted off the ground enough, you can see that the thing that's punctured the man's torso is a piece of a sign that was attached to the post.  It can be fairly easily removed from the post without seriously injuring the man any further.

The thing that's probably the most urgent is that the man is bleeding out.  Swift action will be necessary to save his life.

There are six people here (other than the three PCs) who can hold up the lightpost long enough for the three of you to do something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim shoves the people gently into the direction of the nurses on the grass field: "There is help in that direction!"
He tries to remember if he ever heard something about "REDSHIFT ENERGIES" before and checks the unconscious people around the vans for life signs.


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *James Marks*
> 
> Jim shoves the people gently into the direction of the nurses on the grass field: "There is help in that direction!"
> He tries to remember if he ever heard something about "REDSHIFT ENERGIES" before and checks the unconscious people around the vans for life signs.




Jim is able to move people in that general direction.

In terms of Redshift Energies, Jim would need to make a skill check of some kind - an Expertise check I would think - or a difficult Int check.  This company is not something he would have run into during the course of his job.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

required check below:

... better now the one on a nearly impossible test than later


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2012)

Michelle spies the crashed truck and compares it to a mental checklist...a little contrivance that's also increasingly useful to hold her natural emotional reactions at bay. There are people hurt around her, scared...and it's making her feel like she wants to run again. Her cellphone not working doesn't help.

_Children involved? Check.
Corporate sponsor? Check.
No excessive blood or danger? Maaaaybe check.

Further investigation warranted!_

She circled around the panel van at a respectful distance to make sure it hadn't spilled glowing goo or radioactive ores or genetically engineered freaks out. When it didn't look immediately dangerous, Michelle closed in.

"Hello?" she called. "Is anyone in there? Is anyone hurt?"


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Further investigation warranted![/i]
> 
> She circled around the panel van at a respectful distance to make sure it hadn't spilled glowing goo or radioactive ores or genetically engineered freaks out. When it didn't look immediately dangerous, Michelle closed in.




Now that you mention it...

Inside the van, through the open side door, Michelle sees several metal cannisters that have broken open.

Michelle smells something like ozone, but not quite.

_She feels funny..._ 




> "Hello?" she called. "Is anyone in there? Is anyone hurt?"




Michelle gets no response, but she can tell that several people are laying around the van.  It looks like some of them may have been hit with glass shrapnel from the large plate glass windows in the storefront.

Michelle starts to feel woozy... drifts out of consciousness...









*OOC:*


No more actions for Michelle for now.  See the OOC thread.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*



Didn't Marcus send one of the nurses our way?








> Marcus heads over to the where the nurses are setting up a treatment area. "Ladies are one of you trained as an EMT? Back there," he says pointing towards where he say the the man in fatigues. "There's some hurt really bad back there and needs help fast."
> 
> Looking at their confused faces he adds. "I'll help one of you if the other wants to go and see to that poor guy."


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

Kyle Ellinger

Kyle thought about the first aid he had learned in the Boy Scouts and tried to help stop the blood flow of the seriously injured military man.









*OOC:*


Treatment = 1d20+2-5=10







Kyle looked at the small group gathered around and said;

"We need some medical supplies. Someone run and find a first aid kit in one of the stores or restaurants. I might be able to help stop him from bleeding out. That will give him a better chance to live."


----------



## Insight (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are some descriptions of the five people found laying around the "Redshift Energies" van.

1. Caucasian male, early 30s.  Messy, shoulder-length, dirty blond hair.  American flag bandana.  Sunglasses.  Porkchop mustache / sideburns.  Muscular.  Stocky.  Wearing a black denim vest over a dirty white t-shirt.  Matching black denim jeans.  Cowboy boots.

2. Caucasian male, early 50s, but spry and lithe for a man of his age.  Short, silver hair.  Smart spectacles.  Black turtleneck.  Silver necklace worn over the turtleneck.  Beige khakis.

3. Asian female, late 20s.  She has short black hair, but a ponytail running down the back.  She is dressed in a red, satin top (in the Asian artistic style), black pants, and sandals.

4. Caucasian male, early 20s.  Very thin.  Dressed completely in black - crushed velvet jacket, frilly "Victorian" shirt, tight velvet pants, pointed-toed boots.  Wears white foundation makeup and black eyeliner.

5. Black female, mid 20s.  Medium-length black hair in a clip.  Smart cornflower blue business suit. Short yellow skirt.  Blue heels.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

Seeing that theres no medical personell coming, Jacie sprints to the nearby pharmacy for some supplies - first aid kit, towels, whatever she can find.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


What about the life signs of the people around the van? Still breathing? Pulse?


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Marcus heads over to the where the nurses are setting up a treatment area. "Ladies are one of you trained as an EMT? Back there," he says pointing towards where he say the the man in fatigues. "There's some hurt really bad back there and needs help fast."
> 
> Looking at their confused faces he adds. "I'll help one of you if the other wants to go and see to that poor guy."












*OOC:*


Apologies for missing this yesterday.







"Jocelyn," one of the nurses says as she stands up.  "I'm a nurse at Emerald City General.  Look, these people are... of minor concern.  They'll be all right.  Most of them are in shock, that's all."

She looks over at the lightpole and the man in fatigues.  "All right.  That man is in very serious condition.  If you don't mind keeping Katie here company, I'll take care of the bleeder."

Before Marcus can answer, Jocelyn heads towards the bleeding man.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> Kyle thought about the first aid he had learned in the Boy Scouts and tried to help stop the blood flow of the seriously injured military man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jemal said:


> Seeing that theres no medical personell coming, Jacie sprints to the nearby pharmacy for some supplies - first aid kit, towels, whatever she can find.












*OOC:*


Jacie can change her action if you want.







The nurse, Jocelyn, arrives at the scene.  She has a small pack of medical supplies with her.

"OK, first thing," she says.  "We've got to stop the bleeding.  I can't do that with this light post in my way.  Please move that thing somewhere else."

She sees the piece of sign penetrating the man's torso.  "All right, scratch that.  First thing is to break this sign off the light post.  _Then_, move the pole somewhere else."

Jocelyn opens her pack of supplies.  "Can someone remove his shirt?  I've got to find out where all the injuries are."


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What about the life signs of the people around the van? Still breathing? Pulse?












*OOC:*


How far is Jim from the crash site at this point?  It will affect how much information he gets about the people on the ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


He didn't noticed that the lamppost man bled and the vans came in sight. How near right now depends on how near the closest person lays on the ground as he is going to check for breathing and pulse on all of them (checking someones pulse shouldn't be hard, as an athlete he checks his own very often after exercises).


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He didn't noticed that the lamppost man bled and the vans came in sight. How near right now depends on how near the closest person lays on the ground as he is going to check for breathing and pulse on all of them (checking someones pulse shouldn't be hard, as an athlete he checks his own very often after exercises).




The people near the van are at most 6ft from the van.  At that distance, Jim would feel woozy and pass out, after maybe 30 seconds.

So now, Jim and Michelle are both down for the count.

Everyone else - you can clearly see this all happening.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

As Jacie starts heading for the store, the Nurse comes around a small pile of debris, medical supplies in hand.
"Perfect timing!"
She helps Jocelyn remove the sign from the post, then opens his shirt while they  lift the post off.

As she glances around, she sees a couple people fainting over near a van, but refocuses on the task at hand.


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2012)

John is relieved to see the girl come back with a nurse. He aids with removing the sign from the post, and putting the post to the side. As he does this, he notices the people fainting from the van. "You two girls should have this covered, I'm going to try to get those people to safety. Probably fainting from all destruction that has occurred, or could be injured." He makes his way to the knocked out people around the van to get them to safety.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Apologies for missing this yesterday.












*OOC:*


NP, apology accepted. 







"Katie is it? Marcus. Marcus Holmes." he says by way of introduction.

Taking another look around at the situation he notices the van and it's "collection" of bodies. As he watches it looks like someone is already on their way to help.

A woman dressed in navy  blue blazer over a much lighter shade of blue blouse, with a modest grey  skirt makes her way to the van and then collapses. 

A  man moves over next, starts to check a pulse and then he too falls unconscious to the ground.
_
{{ Ominous, }} _Marcus thinks to himself. _{{ Better not worry her though. }}_

"Um, Katie. How about we move these few people a little further back. We may need this area for gurneys and such when help arrives." he says pleasantly.

He turns back to look at the van as another man moves towards it. _{{ If he falls too. I think I may need to worry her. }}_


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Jacie watched Jocelyn get to work and kept having to stop herself from spouting medical trivia at her.
_'Damnit J, she's a nurse, she ACTUALLY knows what she's doing, don't bother her'_ She shook her head as she silently berated herself, then turned to Kyle to distract herself "Thanks for your help, most people round here seem to have lost their heads.  I'm Jacie, and I'm pretty sure that loud guy that just took off was John Sears, local small time actor.  Probably trying to get noticed when the media shows up."









*OOC:*



No offense, BBs, Jacie's a bit jaded and doesn't think too highly of most people.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

BBs said:


> John is relieved to see the girl come back with a nurse. He aids with removing the sign from the post, and putting the post to the side. As he does this, he notices the people fainting from the van. "You two girls should have this covered, I'm going to try to get those people to safety. Probably fainting from all destruction that has occurred, or could be injured." He makes his way to the knocked out people around the van to get them to safety.




As John approaches the "REDSHIFT ENERGIES" van, he begins to feel woozy.  At first, he considers it to be all the stress and excitement in a short period of time.  He soldiers on towards the unconscious people splayed across the concrete.  As he gets closer, his strength begins to fade.  John thinks he sees one of the injured - a middle-aged man - try to get up.

John moves to assist the fallen middle-aged man, but John feels his life force fading too quickly to compensate.  He staggers, stumbles, and falls unconscious to the ground.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> NP, apology accepted.
> ...




"Um, hi, Marcus," Katie says as she opens another box of bandages.  "I hope the emergency crews get here soon.  This is getting pretty serious.  Of course, they are probably tied up elsewhere.  Who knows how much destruction this strange event has caused!"



> Taking another look around at the situation he notices the van and it's "collection" of bodies. As he watches it looks like someone is already on their way to help.
> 
> A woman dressed in navy  blue blazer over a much lighter shade of blue blouse, with a modest grey  skirt makes her way to the van and then collapses.
> 
> ...




Katie looks around the grassy area.  Not much room to maneuver here.  She then looks towards a plaza that is relatively free of bodies and debris.  The plaza adjoins a coffee shop and an Asian market.  "We could take them there," she says, pointing at the plaza.



> He turns back to look at the van as another man moves towards it. _{{ If he falls too. I think I may need to worry her. }}_




Katie does not appear to notice and/or pay any attention to the aforementioned van.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Jacie watched Jocelyn get to work and kept having to stop herself from spouting medical trivia at her.
> _'Damnit J, she's a nurse, she ACTUALLY knows what she's doing, don't bother her'_ She shook her head as she silently berated herself, then turned to Kyle to distract herself "Thanks for your help, most people round here seem to have lost their heads.  I'm Jacie, and I'm pretty sure that loud guy that just took off was John Sears, local small time actor.  Probably trying to get noticed when the media shows up."




Jocelyn - now with the light post out of the way - is able to quickly stop the thoracic bleeding.  The man in fatigues was actually punctured in two places: one in the left side / ribs area and one in the abdomen.  To Jacie and the others present, Jocelyn seems like a miracle worker.

"That will do it - for now", Jocelyn says, getting to her feet.  "The bleeding is stopped.  I should see if anyone else around here needs medical attention."  She looks around.  "I don't hear any sirens.  At least not any close by.  This situation must be more serious than it seems.  I would have at least expected an ambulance by now."

She looks in the direction of the "REDSHIFT ENERGIES" van.  "I didn't notice all those unconscious.  I should go assist."

Jocelyn begins heading in that direction.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Jacie looks over at the van Jocelyn is heading towards in time to see John stagger and collapse "Wait!" She calls after Jocelyn as she stands up "That's three people now I've seen approach the van and collapse, that's no coincidence.  There's probably a gas leak or something.."

She grabs a piece of the tattered shirt from the man in fatigues and places it over her face.  "We'll go pull them to safety, you should stay away in case.. No sense our medic dropping if there is something bad over there."  She turns to Kyle and offers him a makeshift 'face mask' "At least, It's probably gas.. only other thing I can think of that could make people pass out like that is radiation..." She looks at him and shrugs "Probly not though.." She wonders if he may be aprehensive now, and continues quickly "Don't worry, I promise you wont start glowing in the dark.  Just try not to breath in whatever the gas is."

With that, she rushes off towards the van, giving Jocelyn a reassuring smile and waving Kyle to keep up.  "Keep an eye on him til we get them back here!" Jacie calls to Jocelyn as she runs past.  _'Hmm, Redshift Energies? Where've I heard that before?'_ The thought drifts through her mind as she approaches.









*OOC:*



Was pondering delaying my super-power aquisition for a while longer, but I've lost my excuse.   So now the fearless know-it-all is off to the next crisis she thinks she knows how to solve.
Also not sure if you'll allow an Expertise check with my Eclectic knowledge to know anything about Redshift Energies but figured I'd roll it either way and let you decide.  I'll be doing that a lot, apologies just tell me if it gets annoying.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Jacie looks over at the van Jocelyn is heading towards in time to see John stagger and collapse "Wait!" She calls after Jocelyn as she stands up "That's three people now I've seen approach the van and collapse, that's no coincidence.  There's probably a gas leak or something.."
> 
> She grabs a piece of the tattered shirt from the man in fatigues and places it over her face.  "We'll go pull them to safety, you should stay away in case.. No sense our medic dropping if there is something bad over there."




Jocelyn stops in her tracks.  "I... I guess so," she says.  The nurse turns back towards Jacie and Kyle.  "I can keep an eye on the man I just stitched up."  Jocelyn returns to the side of the man in fatigues.









*OOC:*


Jocelyn is safe for now.









> She turns to Kyle and offers him a makeshift 'face mask' "At least, It's probably gas.. only other thing I can think of that could make people pass out like that is radiation..." She looks at him and shrugs "Probly not though.." She wonders if he may be aprehensive now, and continues quickly "Don't worry, I promise you wont start glowing in the dark.  Just try not to breath in whatever the gas is."
> 
> With that, she rushes off towards the van, giving Jocelyn a reassuring smile and waving Kyle to keep up.  "Keep an eye on him til we get them back here!" Jacie calls to Jocelyn as she runs past.  _'Hmm, Redshift Energies? Where've I heard that before?'_ The thought drifts through her mind as she approaches.




Jacie seems to recall something about Redshift Energies...
[sblock=Redshift Energies]That's a pretty good roll, so Jacie recalls quite a bit.

Redshift Energies is a major player in the field of emerging alternative energy resource development and management.  They are headquartered in Emerald City and have offices in several American cities, as well as a few cities overseas.  Redshift is basically the Exxon/Mobil of the alternative energy industry.

Redshift has three main industrial products.  The first is advanced solar panels.  Their solar panels are the most efficient and expensive in the world.  The US military has considered purchasing this product for deployment on naval ships.  The second major product is a combination desalinization and water turbine plant. This is meant to replace electrical power plants and has yet to be deployed anywhere.  They have several cities and nations interested, though.  Their third major product line is an advanced car and truck batttery that can be deployed in hybrid and electric vehicles.  Again, this product is top of the line, very efficient, but also very expensive.

Redshift Energies also provides consulting services to companies and organizations that rely on industrial levels of energy consumption.  They are a known US defense contractor and also lobby the US government on behalf of emerging alternative energy resources.

As far as Jacie knows, Redshift Energies is all above-the-board and has not been cited for any major regulatory violations or ethics violations.[/sblock]

When Jacie gets close enough to the van (and Kyle as well, if he follows)...

She feels woozy and light-headed.  She sees the people lying on the ground - nine of them, now.  As she moves forward, she realizes that the cloth she's using to cover her mouth isn't doing much... not enough to keep her from joining the ranks of the unconscious.

Just as she falls, Jacie notices one of the fallen, a middle-aged man, starting to get up.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Realizing the mask isn't helping at all, Jacie turns to warn Kyle off, but the wooziness causes her to just spin around and fall flat on her back, loosing consciousness.  Her last, delirious word before the world slips away is "continue.."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 2, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle takes the strip of cloth from the woman he just met and wraps it around his mouth as best as he can. Glancing towards the van and the people on the ground around it, he guesses that it might be a gas leak or something. 

He follows the woman towards the van and notices several people lying all around. Fortunately they all seem to be breathing. 

"At least they are all still alive." he comments.

Suddenly the woman in front of him starts to fall. He reaches out in an effort to grab her before she hit the ground but his sudden dizziness threw him off. He tries to move away from the gas leak but doesn't get very far before he is overcome. Like the others before him, he blacks out and falls hard to the ground.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim still lies unmoving on the ground...


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Marcus helps Katie with moving the people to the far plaza. He tries to steer them away from the odd van and what it seems to be doing to people.

But Katie sees someone she knows and rushes over. And not thinking Marcus rushes to stop her. Soon they both are unconscious along with everyone else.


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2012)

Michelle awakens...

The scene is mostly the same.  She is about 3ft from the Redshift Energies van.  The side door is still laid open.  The metal cannisters inside no longer hiss.

Bodies are still lying on the concrete.  But... they are different bodies.

As Michelle tries to move, lights flicker around her.  She is at first confused.  Thinks maybe the lights are the product of a concussion of some kind.  But, as Michelle tries to interact with the flickering lights, she finds that she can will them to move around, form patterns, dance in place.

A female voice from nearby, "Can you _believe_ this?  I can totally rip this dude to shreds."

Michelle turns to see the Asian woman she saw lying near the van.  The Asian woman is now standing, about 20ft away.  CLAWS on her hands.  With one hand, the Asian woman picks up an unconscious man lying in the street and with the other, she GASHES the man across the neck.  BLOOD spraying out.  She laughs.

The "goth" guy, whom Michelle also saw lying next to the van, is next to the Asian woman.  He seems completely unphased by the vicious claw attack.  "That's nothing," he says.  The "goth" raises his arm and points his open hand at a mail truck about 15ft away.  A BEAM OF SILVERY LIGHT shoots forth and DESTROYS the mail truck.  "Power.  True power.  Is mine!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2012)

Michelle's eyes widen in shock and horror, and she scoots away from the clawed lady and her victim...and the blood that threatens to spatter on her. The lights twittering around her flash yellow and orange and form sharp, jagged edges. Their orbits around her speed up and turn erratic.

"Are you crazy?" Michelle blurts. "You just KILLED that man!" She looks at the other guy, the one with laser hands, and shakes her head as if trying to deny what she's seeing.

"This isn't real," she murmurs. "It can't be. I smelled gas or something, I'm...I'm hallucinating."

_...hallucinating..._ echoes a silvery, breathy voice. Coming not from her, but from the wildly swarming lights around her.

It was insane. More so than any dream, any hallucination. It was as if she'd died beside that van, and slipped into Hell itself!


----------



## Insight (Jul 9, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> "Are you crazy?" Michelle blurts. "You just KILLED that man!" She looks at the other guy, the one with laser hands, and shakes her head as if trying to deny what she's seeing.
> 
> "This isn't real," she murmurs. "It can't be. I smelled gas or something, I'm...I'm hallucinating."
> 
> ...




"I'll show you what's real, sweet thing!" the "goth" says.  He points his open palm at Michelle and a torrent of corsucating blue and white rays shoots forth!









*OOC:*


This is an area attack.  Michelle should make a Dodge check (DC 18) to halve the damage.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

As she lay there, staring up at the ridiculous looking emo guy, Michelle realized she was going to die. That thing he did...it had blown up a truck. She was just a person. A person who was going to die.

The surprising thing, no the _shocking_ thing, was that it wasn't scary. It was...liberating. All the pressure gone. All the CRAP gone. All the weight falling away. She felt light as a kite.

Maybe that was why, when she made a futile, instinctive effort to push away...she sent herself literally flying through the air. It wasn't flight though, not exactly. Her trajectory was ballistic, and she had no ability to control where she went. It was more like either she got really strong, or her weight was all but cancelled out. 

Either way, the flash of the explosion in the spot she'd been less than half a second before singed her hair and eyebrows, and curled the nylon fibers in her suit jacket.

In the end she only went maybe ten feet before hitting the ground and tumbling over once...twice, and finally managing to stagger to her feet. But it was enough.

She was _alive._ Adrenalin sang in her blood like a chorus of Valkyries. The world was sharper and clearer and more vibrant. Every breath, every heartbeat, was in her ears and thudding through her body, and they were _gifts_ and not to be _squandered._ 

Streaks of light coruscated around her, and Michelle realized that they looked how she felt. Bright and razor sharp and _fast slashy cutty flashing redyellowlavender_... She held out her hands, and the lights slid down out of the air and pooled into gibbering blobs of radiance that flickered and undulated around her digits like she was clutching the scrambled pictures from unpaid pay-per-view programming there.

Could she defend herself with this though?

A laugh tore itself out of her throat. It was absurd. It was a cosmic joke. She'd wake up any second with a doctor gravely staring down at her to tell her that the tumor was inoperable.

But until then...

"Trucks don't fight back," she informed her aggressors with confidence she had no right to feel. "I do. Who wants to go first?"

Somehow, she managed to keep the fear and confusion out of her face, out of her voice, as she confronted the two insane demon-people. She didn't know how to use loopy, Rainbow Brite powers, but she knew how to project an image. In this case, the image of someone who knew damn well she was going to _wipe the floor_ with these two, and was only being polite in offering them a chance to get away intact first.

(Edit - Sorry, forgot to post an ACTION.  She's using Intimidate to Demoralize, if possible. On her turn, if this is not her turn.)


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2012)

Michelle manages to dodge most of the energy blast.  She is hit by some of it, but she's none the worse for it.









*OOC:*


Successful dodge halves the attack to Toughness save DC 14, which Michelle makes.


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

The Asian woman and the goth take one look at Michelle and her swirling lights and so forth.

"I don't need this trouble," the goth says.  "Lord Etheric has other business."

"You've got that right," the Asian woman says.  "Plenty of other losers here to deal with."









*OOC:*


They are effectively demoralized for this round.







Both of them take off, leaving Michelle to herself.

Michelle notices that some of the other people around her and the "Redshift Energies" van are regaining consciousness.


----------



## Insight (Jul 13, 2012)

James Marks awakens, groggy, unsure of his immediate surroundings and situation.  He lays on the pavement, not far from the "Redshift Energies" van.  A woman stands nearby.  Her hands and body are seemingly emitting swirling, colorful lights.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2012)

*James Marks*

"Uhhhm... what happened?" James asks as he slowly regains his consciousness. Seeing the woman with all the lights around and the surrounding destruction, he quickly backs away, still crouching on the ground without letting her leaving his sight.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2012)

Michelle sucked in an alarmed breath and jumped around to look at the owner of the new voice, half expecting it to be some crazed psycho out to kill her again. But he seemed scared too, and that was a _relief_. The lights around her seemed to relax too, losing their sharp edges and erratic movement, and cooling from yellow-orange to swirling, wary, greens and reds.

"Are you okay?" she asked. Then it hit her. Ambulances? Police? Where was everyone?

"My cell doesn't work, I can't call for help. The van has...I don't know. Just hold still. Let me try to get some help."

Michelle looked back over at the paramedics and milling crowds and shouted, "Hey! We need a doctor over here!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2012)

*James Marks*

"I think I'm fine ... you didn't this, right?" James asks as he slowly gets up. But something doesn't seem right, the world around him seemed to slow down some times before returning to normal speed. It is a confusing experience. "Okay, maybe I got a mild concussion, but I can walk."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

"No, I didn't do this," Michelle retorts, a little annoyed. "There were other people here...they were crazy. I managed to scare them off."

She looks at herself, the aurora of light still crawling around her body, then turns around to see James more clearly.

"I guess I'm officially starting to think I'm not still unconscious...so I guess introductions are in order. I'm Michelle. And assuming we don't wind up getting cancer or something from this, it's good to meet you."

The sarcasm felt good to embrace...a comforting shield between the world and the panicked shrieking still echoing in her brain.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2012)

*James Marks*

"My name is Marks. James Marks. But you can call me Jim." James looks around, notices the different persons lying on the ground. "Where you unconscious, too? Have you been... this way before?... Maybe I changed, too." He asks, looking afraid and intrigued at the same time.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2012)

"Was I?" Michelle looks at herself and shakes her head. "No," she explains patiently. "I did not used to glow. I have no idea what this is. But..."

She frowns, remembering when she'd made it move. Did she _control_ it?

With a look of concentration, she lifts her hand up in front of her face. Light dances around her body, flickering and changing colors...but it starts to settle down and meld into a single color as she focuses on the task. A dim orange, it slides up and around and over her, until it gathers into a single orb floating over the palm of her hand.

Sweat is beading on her brow by that time. Any distraction threatens to make the light fly out of control as it echoes her thoughts and perceptions. Indeed, the moment she finally relaxes, the orange ball explodes into bright greens and purples and orbits her in aurora-like streamers.

"This...I can work with," Michelle notes. She then looks back at James, as if just remembering him. "There were another couple of people here too. One grew claws and started killing people. The other blew up a post-office truck and tried to do the same to me. You...don't have any homicidal urges, do you? It'd be just my luck to finally get superhero powers, but with psychosis as a side effect."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2012)

*James Marks*

"No, just shocked and a bit dizzy... hope this isn't my power " James says half-joking, finding a sense of black humor. "It seems these maniacs are gone for know, but what the other lying around here? I hope they are as sane as we seem to be."


----------



## Insight (Jul 19, 2012)

Jim and Michelle see another of the unconscious, a man, start to wake up.









*OOC:*


This is John, BBs' character.


----------



## BBs (Jul 20, 2012)

Waking up as if recovering from a hangover from the party, John growns "Ooommphh, my head! Anyone got the brand of that bottle?" Realizing he isn't drunk, just in pain, he slowly and painfully gets up. Taking a moment and looking around his surroundings, he remembers what had transpired before he blacked out. Noticing the man standing in front of a girl with a strange aura around her. Making sure he's not insane or dead, he takes a moment and shakes his head. Same girl with the same aura swirling around her. With some hesitation, he walks closer to the two. "Y-... you know you have a strange, colour, like things all around you" All the while saying this, he doesn't realize that he is super muscled with his skin colour having the colours of the rainbow, and then some.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2012)

*James Marks*

"Don't panic, but you don't look exactly normal either..." James tries carefully, why quickly taking a survey over the remaining bodies, if any displays visible oddities, too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2012)

Michelle gives the newly-awakened man an annoyed look. Had _she_ been this dense after waking up? God, how _humiliating_!

"Looks like you got super vision," she said dryly. "I do have 'strange color like things' all around me. What should we call you? Rainbow Brite?"

She looked down at herself again and brushed at the lights with her hands. They had no substance, not even a tingle to suggest they were there. What the hell WERE they? More importantly, if she could control them, even a little, could she turn them off?

As if in answer her inward question, the aura of lights flickered and dimmed, but immediately brightened again when she got excited and lost her concentration.

Was it _always_ going to be this hard?


----------



## BBs (Jul 21, 2012)

"What do you tw-HOLY !" John looks over himself in panic. As a result his colour shifts and turns, making him even more panicked. "What is this? What's happening?!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2012)

*James Marks*

"I'm just guessing, but I think whatever was transported with theses vans knocked people out and ... "mutated" them. But all I got thus far is a slight dizziness. And I see strange colors on people..." James tries to answer. This one seemed confused and panicking, but not instantly violent at least.


----------



## BBs (Jul 21, 2012)

"Mutate? MUTATE?!" the colours shift even more "Okay okay, cool, cool, just ... stay calm." after a while of calming down, John's colours stop shifting. "Huh ... I wonder ..." he closes his eyes to stay focus, and turns his colours to green "Hehe, hey hey! You wouldn't like me when I'm angry, Grrrr!" He focuses again, and turns back to caucasian. "Hm, better than new." a huge grin crosses his face.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2012)

*James Marks*

"See? You already get a handle for it. Man, I'm curious what I'm able to do. I hope it isn't speaking to fish or something like that..." James comments.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 22, 2012)

Michelle felt a stab of jealousy towards the man, who seemed to have a much easier time with his than she did. Still...changing skin color seemed like it was of limited utility. If she could control this light..._well then..._

"All right, everyone calm down," she instructed. "We're alive. We're not insane. We don't seem to be changing into horrible freaks. I'd say we got off very lucky."

Her eyes fixed on the remaining people around the van.

"Even so, lets not push that luck. Lets get the rest of these people, and ourselves, away from the van before we start growing giant third arms or something."


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2012)

As the moments pass, more of the unconscious rise from their sedation.









*OOC:*


The rest of the PCs awaken, with whatever powers the players decided upon at start.

You are free to interact with one another, explore your powers, and so forth.  

Something will come along to pique your interests in short order...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

"OK, not cool.."  Jacie sits up rubbing her head and looking around.  She spots a glowing chick nearby, talking to two men, one of whom appeared to change color.  She closed her eyes for a moment before looking again.  The woman was still glowing, but the man - John, she recognized now - looked human.

"So much for not glowing in the dark..." She gets to her feet as they approach the van.



> "Even so, lets not push that luck. Lets get the rest of these people, and ourselves, away from the van before we start growing giant third arms or something."



"Looks like just a few of us left.. most of the ones I saw are already gone.."

Jacie looks over to see Kyle awakening, and reaches down to give him a hand up, only then realizing that her arm had transformed into a giant cannon.
"Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!?!"


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 28, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle slowly wakes up. His head hurts. 

Great, now I've got a splitting headache. he thinks as he gradually opens his eyes.

And sees.... the woman he had met just pointing a very large weapon at him.

"Hey! What the hell?" he yells as he starts shuffling backwards along the ground. 

"Why are you pointing that thing at me? I don't have much money if you're trying to rob me." 

He quickly looks around for an escape route and sees some of the others who had been passed out earlier were standing nearby. One, a woman, was surrounded by little lights while one of the men had massive muscles as if he was a bodybuilder. He was sure he would have noticed that before.

"This is a dream, right? I mean, she doesn't really have lights all around her and he,"

pointing towards the musclebound man,

doesn't really look like an Arnold Schwarzenegger wannabe, does he? What the hell is going on?"

Kyle continues to try to back away, shuffling along the ground.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

"Ugh... What? What happened," Marcus mumbles as he lifts his face from the dirt.

Then he remembers the explosion and braces his hands to the ground to lift himself up. As he starts to stand and pull his hands away an odd sticky like mucus peels off his hand and sticks to the ground.

"Yuck. What did I fall in?" he asks wiping his hands on his pants.

OOC: He as of yet doesn't notice anyone else and all of his powers are probably at half strength for now.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 28, 2012)

"What? No, I'm not, I..."
Jacie stammered as she stared at the gun unmoving and flustered.. Until it started to buzz to life.  She quickly pulled back, pointing it in the air as the whining sound grew and then a ball of energy erupted into the sky with a thunderous crack.

Jacie looked back down at the others, then at her cannon, her shocked face dissolving into a massive grin. "what's going on, Kyle, is that Redshift Energy just crashed a batch of super-juice"
she points her normal arm at the truck that had knocked them all out.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2012)

"Jesus," blurted Michelle as the other girl's 'gun arm' went off. "Be careful. One of the other guys blew up a post-office truck. Nearly did the same to me."

She rubbed her temples, smearing complex pastel hues in the air where they churned and swirled, mimicking the vortex she was trying to think through. 

"There were containers opened in the Redshift van that cracked open. When I got to the van, I had just enough time to see they were glowing before I blacked out. Doesn't take a huge jump of logic to figure that has something to do with our predicament."

Michelle surveyed the others there. "I don't know about you, but I'm not especially eager to show up on the nightly news as a super. I have a life. I have...things this would interfere with. There'll be tests...God only knows how long, or what will be involved."

"What I'm proposing is that, since the paramedics or firefighters or whoever's here hasn't found us yet, we keep this to ourselves. We tell them we just found the van, tried to help the people nearby, and...let the rest pass by unannounced. We should get checkups and everything, just to make sure there's no tumors, but there's no reason we have to wind up on page 1 over this."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 29, 2012)

Kyle

condition: freaked out

"Fine for you to say but you have these lights swirling all around you and she nearly shot me with a cannon. How do you expect to hide all that from people?"

Kyle carefully got to his feet and took another step back away from the woman that nearly shot his head off.

"Except for a headache, I feel fine." as he looks himself over.

"Ahhhhhh! What the f***? My hands are frozen!" he screams as he notices his hands are coated in a think layer of ice.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2012)

"yeah sounds like a plan.  Just gotta figure out how to hide your sparkles and my gun." she looks over as Kyle screams "and a pair of gloves..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2012)

*James Marks*

"I also suggest we exchange at least our telephone numbers. If someone expiriences something... strange, he or she could call the others." James suggests, feeling weird for not showing any visible changes.


----------



## BBs (Jul 30, 2012)

"Yes that does seem like a good idea, but first things first. Not sure if I caught everyone's name, but everyone might know mine, John Sears. What's everyone's?" John takes a look around at everyone


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

The bright ball of energy caught Marcus's eye and he hurried to see if the plaza was under attack again. When he sees the group of people talking and the weird lights and and the woman with the deformed arm, he starts.

"Holy! A new super-team already on the scene."

He rushes up to where they stand. "Hi, I'm Marcus Holmes WECN. Care to make a statement as to the odd silver like mist or the explosion. Are you here investigating the crime scene?"

Having made his way a little closer he gets a queer look on his face, "And why are you all dressed as everyday people and not wearing masks?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


actually Kyle and Jacie ARE wearing masks.  They had tied some cloth over their faces b/c Jacie thought it was gas.







Jacie turns to the 'star' "yeah I don't make a habit of giving my name and number out to strange men I just met.  I'll give you one of my disposable e-mail accounts.
She stops as the reporter rushes forward, and steps forward, normal hand out to stop him. "sir this area is dangerous and off limits, we suspect  gas or radiation leaks from the explosion.  Please step back!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

"Radiation?" Marcus says looking around. "How far back?" he asks nervously.

"Was the explosion some evil villain's bomb attack? What's your name miss?" he says reaching for a pen and notepad. "Is that really your cos.. costume?" 

When he draws the pen from his pocket he notices the same gunk around it from before. Thinking he must still have a little bit of the gluish substance on his hands he once more tries to wipe them off on his pants. 

Once his hands are clean (and the glue like stuff has hardened to his pants) he stands ready to take a statement.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2012)

Before Jacie can respond, a disembodied British voice cuts her off "Oh dear it appears we have another one."


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 31, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looks around nervously when the man introduced himself as a reporter. That was one thing he didn't need, his name and photo in the local paper claiming he was a superhero.

"Look, it was nice to meet all of you, it really was, but I need to find out where my girlfriend is. She was supposed to meet me here and I hope she wasn't caught up in that storm. Does anyone know if cellphones are working yet?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2012)

*James Marks*

James had quickly pulled his t-shirt up over his nose to mask himself than he heard the reporter voice: "I am no hero... yet.
And you, here is my cell. Try your luck."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2012)

The moment Michelle saw the reporter coming, she immediately clamped down on her thoughts, her emotions...anything that might make those freaking _lights_ around her. They vanished with an annoyed red squiggle, leaving her normal looking. She painted a distraught expression on her face.

"I'm not investigating anything," she gasped. "I...I was caught in the blast, and then this mist came... I didn't know where to go!" She looked around, confused, then blanched as the words people were saying sunk in.

"Wait, did someone say radiation? Oh my god! We have to get out of here!" She started making her way away from the van, hoping to get clear before she couldn't focus anymore and the lights came out again.

It was like trying to sing the national anthem while juggling, but Michelle was all about projecting images.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2012)

The British voice again spoke _"You needn't fret, I read no harmful or lingering radiation emanating at the moment."_

"OK who the hell is that?" Jacie starts looking around for the hidden speaker, annoyed.

_"Apologies madam, I am the Didactic Advisory Neurolink and Tactical Artificial Intelligence, or D.A.N.T.A.I.  You may refer to me as Dante.  Attempting to locate me is rather pointless, as I am a computer program currently housed inside your Power Glove.  My purpose is to instruct and advise you in your newfound abilities.  I have taken the liberty of identifying your companions, if you wish to part ways I shall be able to contact them if necessary.  I will of course keep your identities secret, and delete the information should you object, though it would be prudent to keep in touch as Miss Michelle had stated."

"Also mister Holmes, before you considering revealing the particulars of the incident, I would suggest you check your hands once more."_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

"You a ventriloquist or something?" Marcus asks before taking a quick glance at his right hand.

"What the-?" he says shaking it and making tiny globs of that same sticky substance fly to the ground. After he is done, he watches in horror as the substance seems to seep slowly from his pours once more. "Like having sweaty palms," he says in awe. "Constant sweaty palms. Oh no! I've been hero-fied!"


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


There will be something for you guys and gals to do shortly.  For now, keep up the excellent roleplaying!


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 6, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looked around him at the others who had been changed, mutated, from something. So far, the likely cause was whatever was in the containers the Red Shift Energies van had been carrying. 

 What now? Are we supposed to form some sort of superhero team? God, I hope not. I have a real life. I'm graduating soon and then I'll be getting engaged. 


"So what happens now? Do we turn ourselves in and become guinea pigs? Do we just walk away and try to live normal lives? I'm no hero. I'm just a history student."


----------



## Jemal (Aug 6, 2012)

"don't sweat it.." Jacie winced at her accidental pun. "I doubt 'sticky palms' is high on the list of super-team powers.  Just be careful shaking hands, and don't touch my stuff."

She turned to Kyle "Yeah, because all heroes wanted it right?  Besides you don't even know if you DO have anything yet, you could still be... 'regular'."  She looked around "Either way there's still people who need help.. like your girlfriend who could still be out there.  How bout we deal with this AFTER the crisis?  We were trying to help people before, why should that change?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2012)

Michelle paused and looked back, not dropping the 'helpless victim' face just yet. The girl had a point. But the damn lights...she wasn't sure she could keep them away for long, and one slip up...

She eyed the camera suspiciously, trying to tell if 'stickypalms' had turned it off or not. Good publicity was one thing, but she didn't want to wind up on the nightly news as Glowbug the Freak...or worse, YouTube.


----------



## BBs (Aug 6, 2012)

"Hmmm the girl is right, we were helping people before, why stop that?" John continues his efforts to help people.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2012)

Seeming not to hear anything going on around him as he studies his hands, Marcus does look up when he hears 'sticky palms'.

"Huh? How do I get rid of this?" he says as his pen sticks upside down to his palm.

OOC: No camera crew brought to this and he hasn't taken his phone out to snap pictures (yet).


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 11, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looks at his hands then looks around at the devastation and injured. He still wasn't sure how long he had been unconscious but he could see a few others walking around trying to help people.

"Yeah, you're right. We should go see if others need help. We all might be different now than we were earlier but we're still alive and seemingly uninjured."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2012)

Despite her misgivings, Michelle realized the 'reporter' was in the same boat she was. Maybe even worse, since sweating goo seemed like a horrible 'power.' Little lights were at least inoffensive.

Still, she approached cautiously, ready to fade away if cameras appeared...either his or anyone else's.

"Try thinking of something else," she suggested. "Anything, really."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2012)

Pulling the pen and a long line of "goo" that trails after it from his palm, Marcus smirks in disgust.

"Sorry but thinking of anything but getting this to stop is kind of hard right now." he says to the Asian woman. He casts about the van trying to find something else to focus on. "Maybe if we find out who did this we can go looking for a cure."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2012)

"Redline Energy's not just going to admit they were trucking dangerous chemicals through downtown Emerald City," Michelle points out. "Especially if it was related to that explosion...and honestly, what else could it be? Their truck's here, but that stuff in it...that's gone. We haven't got any evidence. Their lawyers would take us to pieces."

She shrugs. "I think the best thing to do is get some checkups, and try to just deal with what's happened."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

"I don't want to broadcast this!" Marcus nearly shouts as he rubs his hands together getting a large amount of glop together and then throwing it to the ground in disgust. His hands stay sticky free for only a moment before once more the odd substance surfaces. "The less who know the better. I wasn't saying we go accuse them of anything. Just ask a few questions and find a few answers."

He looks around the plaza and then back to the others. "And I think we should get out of the open as well."


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 21, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looks around the damaged area. He could see the nursing students still assisting the injured.

"So you think we should all get checkups? Just how do you think we explain this to a doctor? My hands are generating ice! His ooze some kind of goo! You make nice pretty lights float all around you! We've turned into a bunch of freaks! Our lives will never be the same again. he rants.

He fumes for another minute or so before calming down a bit.

"I'm sorry about that. It's just that I don't understand what happened to us. Is there a way to control all this so we can still have normal lives? Now I almost wish I had read more comic books as a kid."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2012)

*James Marks*

"Imfineionlygotaheadacheandbeabitdizzywhyareyoulookingatmethisway?" Jim says, nearly to fast to understand.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

"Yeah, not much a checkups gonna do for 'arm turned into a gun'.. maybe I oughta see a mechanic?" Jacie cracks a wry grin as she holds her arm up for a second, then puts it back down to not attract attention. "But he's right, some of us are a bit more noticeable than stickypalms over here.."


> "Imfineionlygotaheadacheandbeabitdizzywhyareyouloo kingatmethisway?" Jim says, nearly to fast to understand.



The disembodied 'Dante' voice speaks again.  "You seem to be showing signs of increased speed.  While your rapid speech is easily decipherable to myself, the others may have had some difficulty understanding you.  I would suggest deep breaths as you attempt to calm down."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim needs a moment to realize what the voice said...
"I think its good now... and the headaches are gone... let me try something..."
He makes some dodge moves, his form blurry from the speed.
"Ok, I think I know what I got... uhm, do I still look normal?"









*OOC:*


He does


----------



## Jemal (Aug 22, 2012)

"Were you always so... blurry?"
Jacie tries not to snicker.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2012)

*James Marks*

Jim stares moment in shock at Jacie, touching his face...
"Ohmygod ... What do you mean? Is it very bad?"


----------



## Insight (Aug 23, 2012)

*JUST THEN...*

The assembled and confused formerly normal people (the PCs) see five people, with seemingly similar "effects" blasting their way through a crowd of people meandering on the square.

A few of you recognize a pair of these people: the Asian female and the young goth.  The other three, none of you have seen before.

The Asian female has clawed hands and nearly rips a heedless woman in half.  The clawed woman then leaps atop a nearby roof.

The young goth says, "Lord Etheric will be your doom!".  He raises a wrenched hand and a giant blob of otherworldly goo appears from nowhere and DROPS on an unsuspecting group of teenagers.  "You've laughed at me for the last time!"

A rough type, dressed in demin and biker leathers, raises his hands and fires beams of light at a lightpole, causing said pole to drop on a police car.  "Dude!  Take it to the man!"

An African-American female, dressed in a cornflower blue power suit, lifts her right arm and another car, next to the damaged police car, rises into the air.  The sedan moves horizontally and hovers over a passel of injured people on the grass.  The woman smiles and looks over at the others.  "Should I?"

The most unusual fellow, a sort of Cthuluoid half-man, half-squid, lumbers along behind the others.  He says nothing, but seems to be looking around for someone to menace.

_What do you do?_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2012)

Insight said:


> _What do you do?_




 Run for cover.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 24, 2012)

"What the hell?!?" Jacie jumps up on the hood of the truck to get a better view, jostling the vehicle.  The radio sparks to life as her arm cannon charges up, and she levels it at them. "Hey Darth Emo and the Special Squad! Why don't you all grow a pair and leave the injured kids alone?  What's wrong, don't think any of you can stand up to a real woman?"









*OOC:*



Jacie will try to use her Taunt advantage to demoralize the group.  Insight or will vs DC 24.

Ah fearless.. it can lead to such stupid yet fun decisions. 

been waiting to use my feature for some battle music: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLNkIM7pcYE&feature=BFa&list=PLDA099DF1EDABF33C[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

OOC: Actual action.

Marcus ducks behind the van and reaches for his phone. "I hope this is working. Their killing people out there!"

ACTIONS: Hide and use phone to call 911 - if it is working.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 25, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle is shocked by the appearance of the supervillains. Where the hell did they come from? They obviously had no reservations about hurting or killing others. 

 There is no way we can fight them. That one woman has a gun on her arm but that's about it. That one guy just ducked behind the van to try to call for help. Even if he does get through, b the time the cops get here it will be too late. Lots of people will get hurt or killed before then. Maybe we can distract them long enough for the cops to get here though. If that one guy runs around fast and that other guy can hit them with that goo on his hands. I can throw fastballs at them. There must be some rocks or something I can throw at them.  

Kyle starts to look around the immediate area for baseball sized or slightly smaller rocks to throw at the villains in an effort to distract them from hurting or killing any innocents.

"Hey glue guy! Do you think you can throw that goo at them? Maybe it will slow them down. If we can distract these a-holes long enough maybe it will give the police enough time to get here. Speedy guy, can you run around fast enough to cause a dust storm? It will hamper their vision and their breathing. I'm going to try to distract them by throwing rocks at them."









*OOC:*


If Kyle is able to find some appropriate sized rocks, he will start throwing them at the bad guys. They will be covered in a layer of ice once he throws them (Energy Control-Cold Ice Balls). My initiative and attack rolls are listed below. I wasn't sure if I should use the attack modifier for the energy control or his throwing modifier so I included both.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

An idea starts tickling in Michelle's brain as she watches the others try to step up and fight. She knew two of these 'villains,' and knew that they were dangerous...but essentially bullies. They'd gleefully wield their power over those they saw as weaker, but would back down in a hurry if they thought they were even evenly matched.

She had no respect for bullies.

Last time two of them had retreated because she'd managed to make her hands glow threateningly, and had faced them down without showing fear.

Now they had help, so something more complex was called for. She'd been working on controlling this glow thing while everyone talked. She felt like she was starting to understand what she was doing a little better. Was it enough though?

She had to try.

_It's not just a glow. It's light. That's what I feel buzzing in the back of my head. It's like...I can feel it back there. Not just see it, but feel it. Change it. Control it. So if I can do that...then..._

A glow was the least of the possibilities of that.

She concentrated on the band of 'supervillains' and tried to sort through the frantic ululating hiss and wail of light in her mind. Subtlety would be very hard to accomplish...but this time her intentions were anything but subtle...

Suddenly there was a black hemisphere around the supervillains. An area where all light suddenly avoided. A bright ring surrounded it, where the light that would normally have gone in was diverted...making it look like there was a spotlight focused on it. Inside it was cold and dark.

Cold prickles went down Michelle's spine even as she was elated by her success. _I did that...I did it on PURPOSE. What else can I do? Where are the limits?_

"That'll only keep them busy for a few seconds," Michelle said to the others near her. "We have that long to come up with a plan."

(Concealment, Total...Attack and Burst effect. Rank 2, normal sight only. Area is a 30' radius centered to affect as many supervillains as possible. No normal sight is possible into or out of the field.)


----------



## BBs (Aug 26, 2012)

John was making his way to the nearest people requiring aid when all of a sudden he heard a ruckus. He turns his head to notice other powered up people killing harmless civilians for no reason. The girl who mentions that they should help shouts up, standing up up for others. John attempts to return back to the girl's side to help.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

*Bump*?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2012)

_The superhero face off...
_
On one side of the plaza stands six strangers suddenly full of powers and questions. As they tried to help those hurt during the Silver Storm another group of altered people emerges..._ The Stormers
_






Michelle's darklight slows the evil group down bring a small pause to the action. It doesn't last long but gives all of you time to regroup.

[sblock=OOC]
Going to "re-start" combat. So everyone roll INIT and give me your Defenses in a stat block please. And I think this might go smoother as a type of one on one combat - so pick an opponent and that will be who you face off with for a few rounds. Marcus is the extra man so he will run support as best he can.

*"Good Guys"* -
James Marks:
Kyle:
Jacie:
Marcus:
Michelle:
John:

*Stormers *-
Angus: laser beamer who destroyed cop car
Harry: brown man with octopus arms
Elanie: clawed fur ball who leaped with one jump to the roof of a building
Chad: wannabe goth who calls himself Lord Etheric with "mystic goo" power
Chelsea: floating blonde who seems to have a new magnetic personality
[/sblock]​


----------



## Jemal (Sep 21, 2012)

"What the hell?!?" Jacie jumps up on the hood of the truck to get a better view, jostling the vehicle, and causing the radio to spark to life.

*"Madame, might I suggest you finish powering up before picking a fight with these ruffians? While sub par, they do appear capable of inflicting bodily harm."  *
As Dante speaks, mental instructions of what to do flood Jacie's brain, and her eyes widen. "Ohh..." She reaches up and grasps her lucky D-pad, and with a flash of light she is transformed.
Her clothing is replaced by a suit of high-tech armour, the majority of which is almost embarrassingly revealing, with a sci-fi helmet now covering her face, and knee-high boots.

"Yeah, OK.. lets do this."
Jacie's arm cannon makes an ominous sound as it charges up, and she levels it at the goth. "Hey Darth Emo and the Special Squad! Why don't you grow a pair and leave the injured kids alone?  What's wrong, don't think you can stand up to a girl?"









*OOC:*



Initiative 25 (Rolled is 21 but that was before I took Improved Initiative.)
Defenses: 
Dodge +11, Parry +11, Toughness + 9

*Revamping in light of characters power up*
Move action: Transform!  
Standard action: Jacie will try to use her Taunt advantage on Darth Emo.(Lord Etheric).  Insight or will vs DC 24. (Assuming you let me keep the first roll I made).  Failure means -2 circumstance penalty on all checks till my next round.
Free action: Use Assessment advantage on him.. It says the GM is supposed to make the check in secret, my Insight (+12) vs his Deception. I have Skill Mastery for a 22 if you'll allow it.

Also, if you'd allow it, I'd like my minion Dante to spend his entire action using Assessment on each of them, as he sizes up the whole group (Normally it's a free action once per round, was wondering if you'd allow full action for multiples)  He has +15 insight and Skill mastery, which he always uses as part of his 'meticulous computer' aspect, so that's a 25 vs their bluff.

And here's my feature battle music that starts blaring for no apparent reason. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLNkIM7pcYE&feature=BFa&list=PLDA099DF1EDABF33C[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

*Greyhound*

Adrenaline finally kicks in and slows the world around Jim to a halt. In the time between heartbeats, he rummages through his backpack and gets his protective gear (that also work as a disguise) and his fighting sticks.

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Sep 23, 2012)

Even though John is usually a slow to react kind of guy, he stands his ground by the girl. "Yeah! Er ... what she said!"


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 24, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle clearly sees the bullies coming their way. They were causing more property damage in addition to what had been caused by the storm. If that wasn't bad enough, they were harming some of the injured and uninjured people in the area. Even though he didn't really think he had a chance at stopping them, he felt he had to try. In his mind, he wasn't a hero but he couldn't just stand around and watch bullies hurt people. Even if those bullies could tear apart metal like tissue paper or leap tall buildings in a single bound or fire freakin laser beams.

[sblock=Defenses]

Defenses:
Dodge 10, Parry 10, Fortitude 10, Toughness 10/9, Will 8
[/sblock]

"Hey Laser Lad! Why don't you fight someone who can fight back or are you chicken?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

*Kyle vs "Laser Lad"*

"Dude, I'm no lad I'm more like a freak'n light show on overdrive! Yeah, call me LIGHTSHOW  !"

And to prove his point he let's out a display that puts a rock concert to shame.

OOC: Need an Insight check vs DC 18 or lose standard action for the round. Then your up.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

*John vs Harry
*
John watches as the brown octopus-like man uses his four squid like arms to smash a nearby car. "Get lost you chumps or you'll get the same!" he yells back at him.

OOC: Rolling intimidate, Need your opposed check and then your up BBs


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

*James vs Elaine*

OOC: Not rolling init can't beat a 30 so James has gone and suited up. Elaine's turn.

From her perch on the top of the building the Elaine notices James "quick change" but failed to get a look at the man's face before he finished. What truly draws her eye is the_ eskrima_ sticks he now holds.

Leaping down to land as easily as a cat before the startled James she hiss and almost growls out, "What have we here? Someone who thinks he's a weapon master? Ha! I can take you with one claw behind my back."

OOC: Please hold till everyone is done round 1 before you post for James's round 2 actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

*Jacie vs Lord Etheric*

OOC: Going to let he assessment go for now as these are "under powered" villains compared to the PCs.  You can just ask which Defenses you wish to know about each round and I'll tell you it for each villain. 

"It's Lord Etheric. Do you hear me insect? LORD ETHERIC!" <taunt successful>

As Lord Etheric hovers above the battlefield he waves an angry hand at Jacie. A strange black energy flies forth from his fingers and engulfs her before she can didge out of it's path. To her shock she is trapped inside a giant black teardrop shaped crystal. <to escape must beat Toughness 8>

OOC: Please wait to go for your round 2 until I can get everyone finished with round 1 thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

*Michelle vs. Chelsea*

As Michelle stands stunne dnot knowing if she has become gifted or been cursed the blonde woman comes floating up before her.

"Trying to make me look like a fool? Well you are about to die, for death is drawn to me like metal to a magnetic. Yes that's who I am now. Now and forever! I am Death Magnetic!"

Suddenly cars, chairs, tables, lamp posts, and anything else not nailed down is lifted into the air and stands poised above the small Asian-American.

OOC: Your up she spent the round gathering material for a very big attack.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2012)

Michelle's mouth drops open, aghast, at the spectre confronting her. Unlike previously, this was not just a psycho bully with some unusual abilities. This was a force of nature. She was going to die.

She was going to be killed by someone who called themselves 'Death Magnetic.'

It would be like getting killed by a YouTube comments troll. Pop a few numbers or alt-characters, or maybe a phonetic spelling or two in there, and it could be a Twitter handle. D3thM@gn2tik.

Oh, not EVEN.

Michelle was not given to rash, impulsive action...but this time she didn't try to plan or THINK about doing. She just DID. She was surprised to find that the powers she'd struggled with consciously suddenly seemed to snap together and surge...far easier to control when she stopped TRYING to control them and simply allowed them to work.

She broke and ran left. Another her split off and ran right. Now there were two identical copies of Michelle, standing to either side of Death Magnetic. On sudden instinct she started jumping up and down and calling, "Hey, you call that a name? I've got a two year old niece who could think of a better name than that! Death Magnetic? Really? Were you dropped on your head as a baby?"

Meanwhile, the other Michelle lifted her hand...and a pulse of brilliant, tightly focused light flashed out of it, burning an ionized trail through the air with a noise like a thunderclap and the smell of burnt ozone!

(OOC - Okay! Michelle uses Illusion to create a duplicate of herself, then moves herself one way and her dupe the other. She then does her 'hey look at me' trick, and fires a laser at Death Magnetic. Her laser is Indirect 4, meaning it can originate from a location other than her, and fire in any direction from that origin point. In this case, the origin point is her illusion, and it fires towards Death.

The goal here is to get Death to think she pulled a distraction gambit...distracting her with a loudmouth duplicate while blasting her with her true self. Since her illusion is sustained, I -think- she can pull this off. If I'm wrong I will revise my action. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


actually, with his speed (Quickness), suiting up (a routine task) is a free action. As a full round, he could have sewn and build his stuff


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

John watches as the octopus thing smashes a car. "You think that's scary? Wait till you get a load of me, in fact, BRING IT!" John charges toward the octo-freak!









*OOC:*


assuming he's within charging distance.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Insight vs Lightshow aka Laser Boy


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

*Harry vs John*

Bringing up two tentacles before him the squid man blocks John's fist.

"Ha! You want to fight me. You'll need more arms!" 

As the two tentacles slam at John, another pair come up behind to try and wrap themselves around him. The squid like limbs wrap around John's arms, chest, and waist. And for a moment he think the freak will squeeze the life out of him. 

With a burst of super-strength John breaks free and startles everyone, including himself.









*OOC:*


 Action: attack and grapple using Fast Grab advantage


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

*Death Magnetic vs Michelle*

Michelle's laser is deflected by debris as Death Magnetic gathered all the metal within reach of her power. 

And when the huge ball of razor sharp metal is ready the floating villainess drops the two ton ball right atop Michelle's illusion.

The crash is loud and pieces of metal and glass fly in all directions.

After the dust settles, Death Magnetic spots the real Michelle. "You are so going to die!" she says through clenched teeth.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

*Lightshow vs Kyle*

While Kyle trys to fight off the effects of the spotlight, Lightshow takes the advantage and shots a deadly laser right at the nearly helpless man.

The beam knocks the wind out of Kyle but he keeps standing. <failure by one degree>









*OOC:*


Everyone is up now as they rest of you go before your opponent.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 28, 2012)

*"It would seem you underestimated your oponent, Madame"*  Dante's AI voice chimes in as Jacie struggles against the crystal.

The clearing is filled with the sound of Jacie's cannon charging up, the raw energy cracking the crystal so she can burst out.

"Maybe.. But I'm not through yet!"

Jacie levels her cannon at Lord Etheric with a cocky Grin, and unleashes the fully charged blast in his direction.









*OOC:*



Using a HP to increase the Effect up by 2.
Wow.. She hits a 26, and with Imp CritX2 on her Charge Shot, that 18 will be a Crit (Assuming 26 hits).
SO Darth Emo needs a DC 34 Toughness save, and as he's demoralized till the end of my turn, he takes a -2 circumstance penalty to checks.. Not sure if that counts Saves..

Defences: 
Dodge/Parry: 21 (+11 for saves)
Toughness: +9;  Fort +8,  Will + 12


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

_This is like some kind of fever dream_, Michelle thought through the haze of adrenalin and panic. _I may need a shrink. This cannot be a good sign._

She raised her own hand...not even sure WHY, because it wasn't coming from her hand, it was coming from that burning twisting ball in the back of her mind, but it felt right to do it...and tried to fire another laser beam. This time though all that came out was light.

Really really _bright_ light. Right into Death Magnetic's face.

At the same time, her desire to hide had another effect...though she didn't realize it immediately. She disappeared. Later on, as she experimented with it, she'd realize that this wasn't bending light around her, or becoming transparent. Rather, that knot of fire in her brain 'read' light as it approached her, then 'edited' the light as it was reflected off of her so as to remove her from sight. For now though, it's enough to say that she seemed to simply evaporate from view as she circled warily around the hovering harridan.

(Dazzle is a selective burst effect that is tuned to only affect Death Magnetic. Affliction 10, using the Dazzle rules from the sidebar. Reflex save vs the Area Effect to reduce the rank, then Fortitude to resist the effect. Then Concealment is turned on, and she moves around about 15 feet in a rough circle around her foe.)


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 29, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle is temporarily stunned by the laser blast from the bully calling himself Lightshow. Well, at least he had his attention so helpless people wouldn't get hurt.

"Lightshow huh? More like Dim Bulb to me. I don't like bullies, never have. You and your friends are nothing but bullies. In my experience, bullies are nothing but cowards trying to act tough by picking on others. I'm here to stop you."

Suddenly, Kyle realized a baseball sized ball of ice was in his pitching hand. He knew exactly what he had to do. He was blessed with a great pitching arm for a reason, he just never considered it would be used to fight a super-villain. 

With a look of determination on his face as if he was pitching in the bottom of the 9th, bases loaded, and 2 outs for the World Series, he hurled a fastball at the freak.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

*Greyhound*

Jim takes on his feral opponent. He tries to use his speed to confuse her, but he is still new to the powers and a bit clumsy, but this doesn't seem to be a problem, as his super quick blows are hard to avoid.

[sblock=OOC]

Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

took -5 penalty to feint as a move action, but rolled only a 3.
Standard action attack hits parry 30. If he succeeded by 2 degrees or more, the toughness DC increases. Normally, she has to save vs DC 24 (thanks to power attack).


---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Jacie vs Lord Etheric*

The blast of energy from Jacie's cannon lights up the area as the beam shoots directly towards the floating goth. The crackle of energy seems to pass right through him and off towards the sky. The boy's hair stands on end and light comes out of his eyes and mouth as the energy fills his ethereal body to the point of sending him into shock.

*"Excellent shot,"* her A.I. says casually. *"Scan complete, read-out of abilities pending."*

[sblock=Computer Layout]

```
[U]
Designation     Dodge Parry  Will Tough Fort[/U]
Death Magnetic   08     08    13    12   06
Darth Emo        08     08    13    10   04
Mongoose         11     11    08    10   7/4*
Octaman          09     09    06    10   07
Lightshow        12     12    11    05   03

*without defensive roll
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] The goth has* Etherealness: Impervious Protection 6;* Did I get it right that your power is Damage 12 (so half is 6) and thus he is unaffected by it?

Left it open so if I'm wrong I can post him being affected.[/sblock]

OOC: Still need John's action for the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Greyhound vs Mongoose*

Jim rains blow after blow on the wild looking "wolf-girl" and she rolls with a few, but there are to many to dodge them all. <failure by one degree>

"You are fast and slippery like a snake. What are you some sort of Cobra-Ki wannabe?" she says lashing out with her claws where she thinks the speedster will end up. "Even snakes have predators. And since I'm all furry now, I'm yours. Your* Mongoose*!"


----------



## Jemal (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


actually it's quite the opposite.  Impervious makes you immune to effects that are half or less of the impervious rank, so at rank 6 he'd be immune to rank 3 or LOWER damage effects.. Basically normal people or guns.
Also the hero point stunt upped her attacks effect to 14, and I believe crits count toward impervious. If so, he'd need rank 38 impervious, and even not counting either,with her base rank 12 effect, you would need impervious rank 24 or higher to be immune to it.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2012)

Jacie lets out a triumphant laugh as her foe sucks the blasts full force.  "YEAH! .. Oh hey, this things got a display? Cool.. Hmm.."
"HEY, KYLE! Light-chick may be hard to hit, but my suit says she's got a glass jaw!  
And Michelle, that magneto-girl wannabe has thick armour, but she shouldn't be able to move around very well.
John.. Don't worry, Squidley the hentai monster is a pushover, you'll kick his butt!"
She starts calling out advice to her team-mates, hoping to give them some aid while simultaneously unerving/annoying the opponents.

"Hey Dante, any ideas on that feral chick? She actually looks competent.. and dangerous.." She whispers to her AI









*OOC:*



Out of sequence, but it's just fluff and speech, so hope it's not a problem.   Italics = telepathic/private communication with her AI.

I believe with 4 failures on his toughness check(under 19), he's incapacitated, which will last for a minute before he gets a recovery check (Barring healing/regen).  Unless you'd like to GM Fiat him not being toast, and give me my hero point back.


----------



## BBs (Oct 6, 2012)

Breaking free from what could have been a scary tentacle experience and attempting to recover from the attack, John surprises even himself. "Huh ... that could have gone worse ... Oh right!" He retaliates with his new found strength.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the long delay, John is up to date.







[sblock=Status]
Damage: 10
Dodge: 6
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 10
Impervious: 10
Fort: 10
Will: 6
Condition: 
Saves Penalty:
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2012)

Seeing John's wild flail, Jacie sighs. "NO, NO, Don't attack his tentacles! Aim for Center Mass!"









*OOC:*


 hehe.. I hope my comments don't get too annoying.  if so tell me and i'll refrain.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

*Game Update

*[sblock=Misc]

James Marks vs Elanie:
FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 DODGE 15 - PARRY 15 TOUGHNESS 5

Angus vs Kyle 
Dodge 10, Parry 10, Fortitude 10, Toughness 10/9, Will 8

Jacie vs Chad
Dodge +11, Parry +11, Toughness + 9 Fort +8, Will + 12

Chelsea vs Michelle

Harry vs John  

*Round 1:*

James Marks: suits up; waits, Elanie: double move

Angus: Dazzles opponent, Kyle: unknown actions 

Jacie Intimidates, Chad: manifest trap

Chelsea:metal gathering, Michelle: deception; duplicate; laser attack

Harry Demoralize, John charge

*Round 2:*

James: attacks, Elanie: attacks

Angus: fires laser light, Kyle: iceball

Jacie fires full effect, Chad: _incapacitated_

Chelsea:junk ball attack,  Michelle: dazzle, concealment 

Harry grapple, John attacks

*Round 3:*
Angus: unknown to PCs Kyle: 

Chelsea: rolling for dazzle first; pick up stop sign, float towards Jacie Michelle:

James Marks: Elanie:

Jacie: 

Harry: John:

*toughness penalties:*
Kyle -1
Mongoose -1


```
Designation     Dodge Parry  Will Tough Fort
Death Magnetic   08     08    13    12   06
Darth Emo        08     08    13    10   04
Mongoose         11     11    08    10   7/4*
Octaman          09     09    06    10   07
Lightshow        12     12    11    05   03

*without defensive roll
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

*Lightshow vs Kyle*

Both Kyle and Lightshow turn to their heads when Jacie lights up Darth Emo. They watch as the body drifts slowly back down to earth as an odd black and grey mist.

When Kyle looks back he sees Lightshow has start to run off. "You can chase me or help them! Your choice hero!" the man says pointing to a few of the leftover bystanders.

Kyle notices the mist that was around Darth Emo is slowly moving towards a couple that look to have been hiding behind a hot dog cart. Before they can move the sinister looking stuff has them surrounded.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 17, 2012)

*Jacie vs Death Magnetic*

Using a piece of shrapnel that is floating around her Death magnetic deflects Michelle's light attack. But loses her int he process. 

She then sees Darth Emo fall and in a bit of rage uses her power to rip up a sign post. She floats slowly towards Jacie the improvised weapon in hand.

OOC: Everyone is up now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2012)

*Greyhound* vs Mongoose

"Snake? Slithering on the ground? I'm fast as a greyhound and doubly so dangerous. Greyhound should be my name!" Jim responds, concentrating this time more on his rotating movement around her to leave her vulnerable. Perhaps he should have just focused more on the attack itself...

[sblock=OOC]

Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

took -5 penalty to feint as a move action and rolled a 13 for a 23. Opposed with Acrobatics or Insight, whatever is higher. She is vulnerable, if she fails.
Standard action attack hits parry 19  . If he succeeded by 2 degrees or more, the toughness DC increases. Normally, she has to save vs DC 24 (thanks to power attack).


---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2012)

*Jacie vs Death Magnetic*

Jacie stands watching the others for a second, chuckling at Jim's quip, oblivious to Etheric's sinister mist. "Greyhound eh? Yeah make that girl think she just got hit by a bus, Go Greyhound!" 
*"Madam, may I direct your attention to the approaching threat?"*

Jacie looks over to see Death Magnetic heading her way.
"Oh big lady wants a piece of the star player, eh?  Alright, show the boys how it's done, Come and get it!"  Jacie scoffs and turns her gun to the Magnetic lady.  She starts charging up and heres a beep in her ear *"madam, Death Magnetic has rather strong armour, designed to deflect even the strongest of attacks.  Perhaps a barrage could locate weaknesses."*
Jacie stops, nodding "Alright.. lets try THIS.." She kicks off the truck and  finds herself sailing swiftly across the ground.  With what could almost be mistaken for a squeal of joy, she lets loose with a rapid fire burst of tiny energy blasts as she leaps over her opponent, back in the direction Michelle was.
"Where you going, girl? I'm over here?"









*OOC:*



OK, using all-out attack.  Don't have the feat, so can only use the -2 defense/+2 atk manuever.
Hit a 29, which is 11 above her dodge, 2 degrees, so with my Multi-attack, I get +2 to the DC.
She needs toughness DC 25.  Doubt it'll be as spectacular a result as Darth Emo, but figured I'd try something other than 'Charging.. BOOM' 
Also using move-by action to move past magnetic and back to where she was fighting michelle.  I'm assuming jump 4 should be enough to cover that.  If not, as far as she can get.
Hoping Michelle can get some sort of sneak attack bonus when magnetic comes back.. also just to tick magnetic off. 

PS, I'm trying to play up Jacie's over-confidence.  Soon as she gets smacked up once or twice and realizes she's not Superman, she'll calm down... a little.. But I am going for a kinda snarky, confident spider-man type of personality.  Lots of Bantering and taunting.

Jacie stats:
Dodge/parry 19, toughness +9, fort +8, will +12
Luck X3, Showoff X1, HP 0
Fearless, Second Chance:Vision (Sight Dependent attacks/Visual Illusions),
Super Senses: Counters Concealment(All)


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 21, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looks in the direction his recent opponent pointed towards and sees the bystanders hiding. The mist surrounds them, it's intent unclear.

"Damn! Next time Lightboy!" he shouts before running over to try to get the bystanders away from the area. 

"You've got to get out of here before you get hurt! Come with me and I'll help you get to safety."









*OOC:*


Kyle will lead the people out of the area as far away from the fighting as possible. Hopefully he will come across some emergency personnel or police on the way.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

OOC: Insight check for Kyle plz.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 22, 2012)

*OOC:*



Was that toughness check for magnet chick? If so, damn right on the money


----------



## BBs (Oct 22, 2012)

"Right, don't attack the tentacles." John continues his assault on the multi-armed man.

[sblock=Status]
Damage: 10
Dodge: 6
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 10
Impervious: 10
Fort: 10
Will: 6
Condition: 
Saves Penalty:
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mongoose vs Greyhound*

"Hold still so I can shred you!" Mongoose wails as she lashes out at the speedster. Her claws get a little closer this time but still fail to catch Greyhound.

________________________________________________

*Octaman vs John*

The tentacles foe ignores John for a moment and lashes out at one of the fleeing bystanders. He snaps one up with two of his arms as he uses the other two to help defend against the big powerhouse's attack. "Back off tough guy! Or I'll tear this one apart!" He warns squeezing his helpless victim tight.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2012)

OOC: Greyhound and Jacie are up. And yes Death Magnetic made her roll on the button.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2012)

(OOC - Michelle still needs to go this round, right?)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm fairly certain he meant Michelle, not Jacie. Jacie already shot Magnetic this round... Unless we're into a new round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


So Mongoose succeeded in resisting the feint? I didn't saw her roll...


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2012)

Relieved of the pressure of having to dodge giant chunks of metal, Michelle took aim at the back of Death Magnetic as she passed...though in this case, 'taking aim' wasn't like steadying the barrel of a gun. More like trying to figure out exactly where the supervillain was compared to her, and keep that in mind as she tried again to work up another sudden pulse of laser light.

The scene of destruction around them was suddenly bathed in stark light as another beam appeared, wreathed in dust and smoke and stinking of ozone, initially off-target, but tracking back towards Death Magnetic as Michelle mentally corrected.

(Laser beam; multiattack. Firing at her back while invisible...might affect her dodge defense )


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Death Magnetic turns as the lazar light passes within inches of her. "You? Your still here? I thought you were smart and fled."

metal around the woman starts to swirl in a deadly tornado around Death Msgnetic as she prepares to attack.

OOC: But first Greyhound has to go. I added in the roll for last rounds Agile Feint (successful) and will roll now as I'm sure you'll use it again. Am thinking in the future we may want the player to roll these types to know if they succeed in an attack or not. Just trying to think of ways to save time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2012)

*Greyhound* vs Mongoose

"Hey, watch this!" Jim calls vibrating somehow to the ground, appearing at her back and strikes. His feints become better but still need to compensate for his less than perfect hits.

[sblock=OOC]

Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

took -5 penalty to feint as a move action.
Standard action attack hits parry 16  . If he succeeded by 2 degrees or more, the toughness DC increases. Normally, she has to save vs DC 24 (thanks to power attack). I really hope her Parry is not above +12 (highest defense who would have hit her while she is vulnerable)

This becomes a fight of misses...


---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2012)

OOC: Parry is eleven so it is a hit, and a big toughness fail. Now Jacie is up.

Greyhounds blow catches Mongosse a glancing blow on the temple as she tries dodging the blow. Her move inadvertently gets her to close to the revolving debris around Death Magnetic and a chuck of metal hits her hard directly in the back of the head. The combined blows send her reeling into unconsciousness.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2012)

*OOC:*



HM, I believe Shayuri was hoping Michelle could get a surprise attack due to Death Magnetic being unable to see where she is.  

If you didn't notice/know what to do, Surprise attacks treat the target as Vulnerable (Pg 18) Which reduces their active defenses (dodge/parry bonus) by half.  Given the values you gave me from my AI, that would leave DM at a 14 dodge, giving Michelle a hit (But no extra successes for Multiattack)

On the other hand, If you're ruling she doesn't get it, then please ignore the preceeding.  (Though invisibility/surprise does seem to be a part of Shay's character).


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2012)

"OOOH No you don't.."
Jacie's arm cannon begins to charge up as she crouches, leaping again into the air - this time straight up.  As she rises, she levels her gun and takes aim, Firing a pulse of energy straight down as she passes directly overhead of Magnet girl.  The pulse strikes her just as she is about to attack, demagnetizing the metalic shards flying around her and dropping them to the ground.
"I'm not done with you!" Jacie lands nearby, cocky grin even wider than before.

[sblock=Stats]Jacie stats:
Dodge/parry 19, toughness +9, fort +8, will +12
Luck X2, Showoff X0, HP 0
Fearless, Second Chance:Vision (Sight Dependent attacks/Visual Illusions),
Super Senses: Counters Concealment(All)[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Using Jacie's 'showoff' ability to perform a Power stunt on my gun.  


ACTION: Readied action to Counter Death Magnetic's attack with my own.  The jumping overhead thing is just fluff using my move-by action, shouldn't have any effect on combat, Jacie can land wherever you want her. 

*NOTE: This does not actually happen until DM activates her attack (Which I and my character are both assuming is going to be a big magnetic attack with all that swirling metal against Michelle*

Attack missed with a 2 >< LUCK FEAT!  Reroll hits with a whopping 31 b/c of the '+10 if below 10' rule, so DM will need a DC 23 Toughness save, and a DC 25 Will save.  Failure on the will save means her magnetic attack is countered.  I've written my post assuming this is the case, if she makes it feel free to disregard or have her pick the metal back up and use it to whup mah butt. 

Here's the Alt Effect I'm using for this round: 
Electro-Magnetic Pulse: 
Damage 8(AccurateX6, Ranged+1): *2/rank+6=22
Linked: Nullify 8(Electro/Magnetic): 8 pts.

BTW, in keeping with the 'megaman' theme of gaining new powers by defeating bosses, I plan on using a PP after this fight to add this power to Jacie's arm cannon full-time.. Assuming we defeat Death Magnetic.


----------



## BBs (Oct 29, 2012)

John stops his assault on the octo-freak, and is stricken surprisingly. Thoughts are racing through his head _What do I do? What do I do?_ He ponders for but a split second. _I know ... do what I always do best!_ "Hey come on don't let a normal person take your glory. I'm giving it all I got, and it seems there's nothing I can do to you, and your impenetrable tentacles. At least when you're going to win, don't let someone else take your glory, let the person go, and beat me one on one."









*OOC:*


Trying to use a deception check on octo-man here to put that civie down. Not sure if he gets a +5 or +10 bonus, but either way it does put him at a risk. Either way it fails horrendously.







[sblock=Status]
Damage: 10
Dodge: 6
Parry: 7 
Toughness: 10
Impervious: 10
Fort: 10
Will: 6
Condition: 
Saves Penalty:
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]


Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was wondering about the tactics, thanks for the reference about Vulnerability. Taking into account it was a hit and I rolled an 18 on her save. 

Problem is Michelle is not up to date in the RG, still PL5 so not sure as to the dmg. Giving her the benefit of the doubt her lazar will be higher than 3 I will give Death Magnetic a -1 to toughness rolls from here on out.

Also rolling Octoman's opposed check and Death magnetic's toughness before posting their actions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]

*Round 4:*
*Angus:* escaping  *

Kyle:* up (need Insight roll DC 18 first)
*
Chelsea:* de-charged; moves into melee with Jacie

*Michelle:* up

*James Marks:* attack hit
*
Jacie: *EMP attack successful

*Harry:* spends turn indecisive *

John: *up

toughness penalties:
Kyle -1
Death Magnetic -2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

Death magnetic and all the metal around her drop to the ground in a noise clinking of metal. "What did you do?" she asks through clenched teeth.

 "No, I won't be powerless again." she yells as she drags the stop sign behind her and runs towards Jacie. "And your no *Power Gamer*! I'll see you run out of lives no matter what it takes."

She moves to within striking distance of Jacie.

_______________________________________

"What are you saying?" Octaman says as he looks troubled. "How can this guy take my thunder? He's got no power. No way to stop me."

The delay doesn't get Octaman to drop his captive but it does give John another chance to take the big squid out.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 31, 2012)

Kyle

"Some villain you are! Running away at the first sign of resistance!" he yells at the retreating Lightshow as he continues to move to help the people crouched behind the cart.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2012)

(OOC - Apologies. RG is updated. Somehow I fixed my sheet but forgot to fix the RG. *sheepish* Her laser's base damage is 10, so DC 25. That can go up if she hits with a high margin of success, as it has Multiattack to represent an extended duration beam that does more damage if trained accurately on a target.)

"Damnit," Michelle muttered. "This is getting out of hand in a hurry!"

With no easy way to stop Magnetic...even a laser beam had barely slowed her down...she did the only thing she could think of to keep Jacie from getting clobbered.

All around the two, Jacie and her foe, sudden darkness plunged in as all light in the area was suddenly absorbed, or perhaps simply ceased to be. The darkness was immediate and total, encasing both of them in a black hemisphere.

(Using Concealment attack...30' radius of Total Concealment to normal vision....trying to place it so that it only affects them if possible. Not sure if I can voluntarily reduce the area or not. )


----------



## Jemal (Oct 31, 2012)

"What the.." Jacie is surprised by the darkness.  
*visual senses disrupted, compensating.* Dante's voice is in her ear as her visor activates.
"I love this suit!"








*OOC:*


penetrates concealment, using the darkness as an excuse to find out about it


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Kyle moves to get between the people and the dark mist. As they cower he wonders if there is a way to deflect or block it from reaching them. (This "black fog" is rolling along the ground.)

Since the human octopus didn't drop his hostage John keeps his erg to throw another punch in check. The squid has a good poker face, and he's not sure if he will crush the poor man or not.

OOC: Next round and everyone is up because the high INIT villains are either out or have fled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2012)

*Greyhound* vs ?

Greyhound tries to use his newfound super-speed to evacuate the civilians from the rolling black fog. This should take this problem from the other heroes shoulders.

[sblock=OOC]

Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 8, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle manages to reach the people in danger before the strange black fog reached them. It worried him that it kept getting closer and closer. He wasn't sure if he could get the people out before the fog reached them. He had no idea what the fog would do but he highly suspected that it was not beneficial.

If only he could figure out a way to temporarily block it. Well, he could throw balls of ice, what else could he do? 

Concentrating for a moment, he pictured in his mind a wall of ice, like a skating rink turned on its side. 

"Don't worry folks, I'm here to help you. I'll get you out of here, I promise."

OOC: I wasn't sure if I needed a roll for the create power.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


looks like you both want to save the civies.  
Mind if I make a suggestion?  
Greyhound is fast enough to get partway to the black fog, see the ice wall (which, graybeard, does not require a check to my knowledge) and turn to help someone else.  
Johns having a bit of trouble with squidley holding a hostage.  You could try to zip over and free him (disarm check perhaps?) and be gone before ol tentacles even realizes his human shield has been replaced by a potted plant!
He's a bit distracted and confused by John ATM so you could probly even get HM to give you some circumstance bonuses.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Bump - for Jacie, Michelle, and John's actions.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2012)

Jacie glances over at the civilians, but guesses they'll be fine with so many other 'heroes' helping out.  She turns her attention back to Magnetic "Power Gamer?  Oh little girl you don't know what a power gamer is.  See.."  *Vwoom* "A real Power Gamer can adapt to anything."  She dashes forward, batting the stop sign aside with her newly formed beam saber, and then slashing it across Magnetic's chest, cutting into the metal 'armour'.









*OOC:*



OK using Beam saber, with Power attack/All out attack maneuvers to take -2 defense for +2 damage.
Unless DM has some form of enhanced senses/uncanny dodge, Michelle's darkness should let Jacie get a Surprise attack (Not that i need it with my roll), and if it keeps up she should have trouble attacking me back (Total concealment= -5 to attacks)
Tried using a luck reroll to get another shot at activating Improved Crit, but no luck 
I hit a 22, so she needs a toughness DC of 27.
Jacie stats:
Dodge/parry 19(21 normal), toughness +9, fort +8, will +12
Luck X1, Showoff X0, HP 0
Fearless, Second Chance:Vision (Sight Dependent attacks/Visual Illusions),
Super Senses: Counters Concealment(All)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> looks like you both want to save the civies.
> ...











*OOC:*


I will wait with any changes to my post until I know if the ice wall suffices to stop the "cloud". Btw, Greyhound can use his penetration movement power to phase through the wall if needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2012)

Satisfied that Jacie seems to be handling Death Magnetic for the moment Michelle takes stock of the situation. While it's fairly easy for her to control light, she realizes quickly that making a laser beam is just too hard to do while also keeping that dark area going.

Still wreathed in invisibility and thus in a fairly secure position, she decides to try to help against the squiddy-tentacled beast of a villain. She can't actually _hurt_ it without dropping her aid to Jacie, but _it_ didn't know that...

And so a new shape streaks down from the sky to hover before the tentacled monstrosity! A handsome, muscular man in a shining aquamarine bodysuit with a star on the front. With a gleaming Crest (tm) smile and blue halo around his gloved fists he confronts the cthonic supervillain thus!

"What's this?! A new villain in my fair city?! And what do you call yourself; Captain Calamari?! Release those citizens and surrender peacefully or you shall feel the wrath of my* cosmic starbolts!*"

He launches a sizzling torpedo of white and cyan that whizzes just over the head of the monstrous super in a clear warning shot.

(OOC - Can't actually use lasers at the same time as the darkness attack since they're in an array...but the darkness and illusions are linked in the same slot, so they're fine.  Will save DC 18 to recognize the illusion as a false image.)


----------



## BBs (Nov 13, 2012)

John seeing the octo-butt distracted takes advantage of this moment, and attempts an all-out-strike, to hopefully save the civilian.









*OOC:*


Going to use the All-out Attack manuever, adding +2 to my attack, and -2 to dodge, and parry.





 

[sblock=Status]
Damage: 10
Dodge: 4
Parry: 5 
Toughness: 10
Impervious: 10
Fort: 10
Will: 6
Condition: 
Saves Penalty:
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2012)

*OOC:*



I think that's everybody.
*Jumps up and down excitedly*

Also Shayuri your illusions seem like a great way of making certain skill checks/maneuvers... You should try an Intimidate check via that illusion, if he doesn't see through it.  I'd suggest rolling it and if HM disagrees he can just ignore the roll.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

(OOC, that is a great idea, Jemal! Not sure if it works action-wise, since making an illusion is a standard action and making a demoralize check is also a standard action...but I'll roll it and work that out later. )


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

The beam whizzes by one of Octaman;s arms and he turns to see Michelle reading another "starbolt". Taking his eye off John proves a mistake as the man sizes up his punch and contents with a massive hit to the chin, sending the Stormer flying.

Unconscious from the big punch, the tentacle holding the civilian overhead let's go, sending the man falling. Lucky for him though John is there and catches him out of the air before he hits the ground.

Jacie's power blade is a faint glow inside the sphere of darkness. As Death Magnetic is vulnerable and unable to protect herself, the blade makes short work of her.

Meanwhile Kyle and Greyhound find out almost simultaneously that they have been duped. The dark fog and the cowering people were all an illusion to help Lightshow escape.

OOC: Combat Over as well as the module.

____________________________________________________

"Wow that was great!" Marcus says coming out from under a nearby car. "The formation of a new superhero team right here in Emerald City, along with their triumph over a deadly group of villains."

"You all need a name," he continues excitedly looking over the battlefield. He spots the van that seems to be at the center of the explosion and the strange silver storm cloud. "That's it. I'll call you all *The Silver Stormers*. The good guys compared to those Dark Stormers."

As the journalist continues the area still has people hurt and fires spreading in buildings. Holding his phone up he Marcus says, "Hey I can get some rescue pictures to go with the ones I took of your fight. Go on Stormers. You can be heroes!"

[sblock=OOC]*Scene 1: Picking up the Pieces*

There is still plenty to do before saving those who aren't illusions made by a villain. Each player needs to take one of the follow crisis and make the apporaite rolls. This is everyone splitting off to help where they can and what fits their abilities best. You shoudl dicuss this in the OOC as only one hero gets one crisis and then it is off the table for the next. After you are ready I hope to read some heroic postings. 


*COMFORTABLE WORDS*
Deeds normally count more than just talk, but when words can calm a panic and get the many rubberneckers to disperse peacefully, speeches are worthwhile. If the heroes have demonstrated good, noble conduct thus far, they face Indifferent crowds that depart once they’re sweet-talked up to Favorable or better via the normal DC 15 Persuasion check. Characters Behaving Badly thus far in the adventure (your typical ‘90s-refugee antihero, for instance) can use Intimidation instead, treating the bystanders (Will defense 0) like minions. This isn’t exactly the best public relations move, but it does clear the scene as needed.

*THE WEIGHT*
Some downtown buildings and walls proved not to be up to super-fight code and collapsed, burying many innocents alive. A few victims are easily found and uncovered, but most require some searching and heavy lifting before being rescued. At the extremis, the most deeply entombed victims require a DC 20 Perception check to locate, and enough Strength to lift 10 ranks of weight or greater to budge the biggest chunks of debris off the helpless, trapped people underneath. If the heroes are a little on the shrimpy side and fall short of these numbers (even with a Team Check and/or Extra Effort), remind them there
are still plenty of other victims that can be rescued with lower Strength ranks.

*EMERGENCY!*
As outlined above, simply locating the trapped victims is a crucial first step towards getting the necessary heavy-lifting equipment where it’s needed. In addition to being extra sets of eyes and ears, characters who answered that Charles Atlas ad can help clear a path through the rubble and into the troubled areas for the emergency services vehicles. As above, an effective lifting of Strength 10 or greater overcomes any obstacles. An effective lifting Strength 12, however, allows a hero to make a truly spectacular Emerald City debut by simply lifting the emergency vehicles themselves and carrying them over the debris to where they need to be! You can bet that image will be on the front page of The Emerald City Courier-Express tomorrow, and go viral on the net within minutes of the actual feat. Heroes with Damage effects may also be able to clear away debris with sufficiently precise use: a DC 15 attack check against the Toughness 8 rubble manages to clear a path without making the situation any worse, but two or more degrees of failure on the attack check might cause another collapse, inflicting Damage 8 on the hero and anyone else nearby.
*
YOU MAKE ME FEEL BRAND NEW*
Characters with Healing effects can be of no end of use, encountering every degree of injury possible. If the heroes live up to the name and keep at their merciful tasks, time becomes a blur for them, marked only by the sincere, heartfelt thanks of those they help. Any characters with the Treatment skill have to get by just on old-fashioned know-how when aiding the injured (DC 10 to diagnose traumas; DC 15 to stabilize the dying as usual), but are no less busy or appreciated.

*FIRE*
Heroes with power over flames, water, air, or the weather have an opportunity to shine by helping to put out the various fires started by the Storm and the stormers running amok. The fiercest blazes top out at rank 7 (unless the characters did something foolish earlier that exacerbated matters), and may be countered with the appropriate powers (see Countering Ongoing Effects on page 96 of the Hero’s Handbook).

*GOOD LUCK!*[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2012)

Secure in her invisibility, Michelle had a good vantage point to survey the scene from as the fracas came to its finale. The crowd attracted first by the original disturbance, then by the super-fight, was now making it hard for rescue workers and emergency vehicles to penetrate. They were having trouble clearing it up, partly because they themselves were caught up in the action.

Michelle brought the illusion of the superhero she'd made coasting down to the ground, and reshaped it into something new. She didn't have a costume, and didn't want to show her face...but she could make an image similar to how she planned on her costume being. Her mother had taken some pains to instruct Michelle about her Japanese heritage, with the stories she herself had been raised on. It gave the new fledged superhero an idea...

What appeared was a human figure based on her own, wearing a black and orange Japanese _yukata_, a long robe with a sash a little like a kimono, who's face was covered by a _noh_ mask depicting a stylized fox's face. Multiple fox tails swished around behind it, never staying still long enough to count.

As she crafted the image, she stepped up to stand just behind it, still invisible, so her voice would appear to come from it. A spotlight from above suddenly shot down as well, highlighting the image to make it the focus of the crowd's attention.

"Ladies and gentlemen," she said, striving to achieve a blend of 'traditional' humility, and firmness, "I am _Kitsune._ I know you all have many questions, and I promise they will be answered to the best of our abilities...but you must all move back to the parking lot area overlooking the river _immediately._ This is for your safety, and the safety of the many people caught in today's accident. Please..."

She gestured, and great arrows in the air pointing the direction she wanted the crowd to move appeared. "Please follow the direction of the arrow nearest you, and let ambulances and emergency crews through."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 19, 2012)

"Unbelievable.. " Jacie pokes John and motions towards Michelle. "Can you believe her?  A pair of hot celebrities over here and she starts addressing the crowd?  Not even introducing who we are, just 'move along nothing to see'?  Come on, this is a PERFECT PR position! We gotta get the word out there!"  She glances over at Marcus, his camera on Michelle's illusion.  "We should be doing interviews, talking to the press, building the hype! I mean come on we're HEROES.. SUPER HEROES!  And seriously, 'Kitsune', come on.. there's like 2 heroes a villain and a popstar in Tokyo already fighting over that name, and she wants to throw her hat in that ring? Whatever.. not even her, hiding behind a damn illusion!"

Jacie jabs John in the side roughly - fortunately his improved physique means he barely feels it "You know what, you should totally go steal the show, just walk up and do your 'hey i'm John Sears, I'm hot and famous' thing!  Just head on over and.. "
*BEEP BEEP BEEP*
*"Pardon the interuption madam, but my sensors are indicating that there are several places that could use some.. 'heroism'.  Several bystanders are still trapped under heavy debris, something with which Mister Sears could be of great assistance, and there is also a blockage preventing the service vehicles from coming closer, which I'm certain our considerable abilities could reconcile."*

Jacie looks around, seemingly just noticing that there are still injured people everywhere and blushes with guilt, though her Visor manages to hide most of it.  
Clearing her throat guiltily, she shrugs at John "Right.. guess we'll do the saving bit while she's busy talking.." She coughs awkwardly, nods at him, and dash-leaps away in the direction indicated by Dante.

Once she arrives near the location, she sizes up the area and nods "K, path clearing here we come."  She rushes towards a large chunk, draging her beam saber along the ground, leaving a smoking trail and shouting "Steer clear people, in about 10 seconds everything along this line gets vapourized!" Before leaping over the large pile of burning rubble "There's nobody in there right?" *"Affirmative madam, my sensors indicate no life signs."*

Jacie switches to her cannon mid-jump, and lands in front of an ambulance already half charged, facing the rubble "Just a sec guys, I'll have a road for you soon!" She shouts to the paramedics who're piling out of the ambulance to go around.  A few seconds later, her charge is full and she unleashes it (as soon as Dante assures her that her firing arc is clear), the stream of plasma incinerating the rubble and leaving a rough but drivable path.  She turns and salutes the medics with her free hand, then leaps off again, spending the next - minutes? hours? She looses track of time - finding and helping where she can, cutting lamp posts off pinned victims with her saber, blowing down doors, and making new ones when need be.









*OOC:*



The big blast is just for show, most of the real work will be done with her Saber (for more precision).  
Jacie's still got some 'luck' left, so not sure if you'll allow it, but she's definitely the kind that would make sure she's doing a fantastic job on this, flourishes and thumbs up and everything.  If you do let me use a luck for reroll, she gets 23, otherwise 19.  The DC was 15, so it's pretty much just for showing off and looking cool. 


Also noticed that I can see through Michelle's invisibility but not her Illusions, so Jacie's using per deductive reasoning to figure out that the image is fake and real Michelle's standing behind it.


----------



## BBs (Nov 19, 2012)

John turns to the girl poking at him and listens. "Yeah I know! Unbelievable, we're the celebs the people want, eh? The nerve! I mean -" As he gets interrupted by the voice from the little girl, he too blushes but with no mask to cover his face, it is very visible. He clears his throat "Right, people in danger, saving, yeah ... Awww my sun glasses broke, luckily I always carry a spare!" He pulls from his pocket another pair of sunglasses somehow not damaged at all, wow! Seeing how one girl is doing the talking, and one girl is doing the clearing, he decides to go to the debris. "It's Johnny Sears time!" He listens intently for any helpless victims! Just then he hears even more victims trapped down even deeper and starts the heavy lifting to free the people.









*OOC:*


Going to do The Weight, made my perception check. Now for another matter, I have an effective strength level of 11 with power lifting when it comes to lifting and carrying. With the DC being 10, do I have to roll still or do I just nail it?


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 21, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle looked around the area. The super powered bullies had run away, for now anyway. The others had started doing things to help the survivors. One of the women was addressing the crowd, trying to get them to leave the area. Others were moving debris and freeing trapped people.

He didn't have enhanced strength so lifting the heavy debris was not an option. Public speaking wasn't his forte either. However, there were some fires burning and he could at least try to put those out. 

He quickly made his way to the nearest one and took a moment to consider how he was going to fight the fire. He really didn't know the extent of his new abilities yet but since he could generate balls of ice, it seemed logical to conclude he could generate sheets of ice. He could then place the sheets of ice over the fire and when they melted, it would quench the blaze.

Kyle concentrated and pictured in his mind a large sheet of ice roughly 6 inches thick, hovering about a foot above the fire. With luck, his plan would work.









*OOC:*


Using Create to make a large sheet of ice above the fire and then drop it onto the fire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2012)

*Greyhound*

Greyhound is a mere gray haze as he zooms around, searching for wounded and bringing them to doctors, emergency rooms and other places they can get the help they need.

[sblock=OOC]

sorry for the short post. Will be back fully in December.

Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

In true heroic fashion each of the new super-heroes take to helping those in trouble,  controlling the situation, and dispersing the gawkers.

And at just about every save Marcus is there with his camera phone. He doesn't have to try to hard to keep the pictures vague when it comes to identities, the smoke and speed of the heroes takes care of most of that.

"Group shot! Group shot! Everyone gather in!" he calls as he wipes more gluish like substance off his phone. "Damn that stuff sucks."  

As the heroes "gather in" everyone can hear the distinct sound of the police. "Hmm... maybe we can do this later."

"Here," he says grabbing a few business cards from his pocket. "Meet me at the address there tonight. Nine-fifty o'clock. We can watch my report together."

He turns and heads off running towards a news van that has appeared around the corner behind the police.

[sblock=OOC] Please go ahead and post some non-heroic scenes. Introduce some NPCs and or describe what your alter-ego life may be like. And then if you want link those posts to your character sheets.

Time of Day: 1:20pm[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Nov 28, 2012)

Any time she noticed Marcus nearby, Jacie made a point of doing something photogenic or heroic.  She didn't think it was shallow - they had to project an image, after all - but she didn't let it interfere with her work.  
There WERE people to help, and for all she knew, one of them could be her friend Dave.

When they're all gathered together, she looks over at the van, then to Kyle "OK so I was wrong about not having to worry abut the gas leak, but I was right about not making us glow in the dark.. Well, most of us.." She whispers the last part as she glances over at Michelle several feet away.

Once everyone who can be saved has, Jacie makes a point of doing another once over to let Dante's sensors scan the place, before she heads off in search of the nurse who'd helped with the military man near the start of all this _'Jocelyn.. that was her name..'_, to see if she could find out if that had been Dave - and if he'd made it ok..
She'd tried texting him, but he hadn't answered yet. Maybe he'd lost his phone, or the cell towers were overloaded with the emergency.. but unless he messaged back, she had little else to go on.









*OOC:*



Not sure if HM remembers Jacie's reason for being here in the first place.  She'd come to meet her 'friend' Dave, a fellow gamer and a military man whom she'd been talking too/flirting with online for a while.  Insight wrote in a man in fatigues fitting his rough description that Jacie had found punctured by a lamp post and saved, but he hadn't confirmed whether it was her friend or not.

Unfortunately I can't post much 'non-heroic' until Jacie finds out about Dave, as that will be her primary goal.  

And yes I know she made the glow in the dark joke when she first woke up, but nobody was around to hear it, so she's gonna reuse it.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 30, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle gave Jacie a dirty look at the mention of the gas leak and glowing in the dark. Technically, she was right about the glowing part but what had she gotten them into? What had happened to them? Sure they all had new and powerful abilities but what now? He didn't want his life to change. He didn't want to play hero, all he wanted to do was graduate, marry Melissa, and play baseball. 

Oh well, like it or not, his life was now changed in ways he could have never imagined. When the man named Marcus passed out business cards with an address on them, he slipped it into his pocket without giving it another thought. He still hadn't heard from Melissa but that could be a problem with the cell towers. That didn't reassure him much with people like those bullies on the loose.

"So what now? Are we all supposed to be part of a team now like in the comic books? What about our lives, our families, and loved ones?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2012)

"Don't look at me," Michelle said, her voice emanating from apparently empty space. She sent the illusion of 'Kitsune' hurtling off skyward, but stayed out of sight for the moment.

"I figure you can just pretend this never happened, go back and go on with your life like it was before. Kind of a waste, if you ask me...but safer. Or you can show up at that meeting, and see what happens next."

Her voice started getting more distant as she walked away.

"Whatever you do, thanks for the help here today."

Michelle joined the crowd in the parking lot, ducking behind a car to turn visible and then just sort of drifting along the edge of the people until she got across to where she was parked. No one seemed to recognize her. She'd turned invisible fairly early in the fight, and hadn't thrown any punches or anything to indicate she'd been a combatant. Seemed like she'd have some time to decide how to handle her 'superness.'

It wasn't part of her plans, but it was growing on her. There were possibilities. The question wasn't really whether or not to use them, it was what to use them for. Crime was stupid. It was for putzes. Sooner or later you got caught, and game over. The pros worked within the laws. You could get away with an astonishing amount of stuff within the law, if you knew what you were doing. All the profit and twice the glory.

It had potential.

She called the office as she started the engine.

"Rachel? This is Michelle. Yeah, I know, but just listen. You're not going to believe what I saw..."

Twenty minutes later she was showing pictures from her cellphone, taken as she'd stood invisible in the aftermath. Forty-five, and she was telling the story in the executive lounge. Not the story of what happened to HER, no. Her story was from the perspective of someone in the crowd. Then someone found YouTubes of footage going up. Work-wise, the day was pretty much shot.

But for Michelle, it was a day well spent indeed.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

OOC: Well let's pick this up with all those who wish to meet Marcus at his mansion. Post either your arrival or what your character is doing instead. Time of DAY = 9:45 pm


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2012)

*Greyhound*

Greyhound uses the time to tidy up his room a thousand times... doing the needed repairs, reading two books and designing and making his costume, integrating his protection gear. It is amazing what you can do when you have this kind of speed... unless you want to try using a computer or watch a movie... the first isn't fast enough to keep up with your typing and the later... let just say you can go to the fridge and drink a a beer between the frames...

Unsurprisingly, he arrives early.

[sblock=OOC]
sorry, not many NPCs yet. There will some later, promise.


Active Arrays:
Quickness 10, Speed 15
Fast Attack

---

HP 1

conditions: normal

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +16
Throw +3 Ranged, Damage 2
Fast Attack +15 Close, Damage 5, Multiattack 5, Penetrating 5
DEFENSE
 FORTITUDE 10 - WILL 10 
DODGE 15 - PARRY 15
TOUGHNESS 5/3* *Without Costume[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 11, 2012)

Kyle

Kyle eventually found his girlfriend Melissa. Instead of hanging around the devastated area, the young lovers stopped for a quick bite at a local pizza joint before going for a long walk in the park. Although the walk was enjoyable, Kyle's mind was distracted. He kept thinking about the events of the day, the strange storm, the villains, and what had happened to him and the others. He needed to think about his future. Part of him wanted things to go back to how they were before the strange storm. His life was normal and he had a plan for his life. Now, he and some others had received strange new abilities. He could create ice and throw balls of ice. What else could he do? In order to determine that, he supposed he would have to accept what had happened to him and test his new-found abilities. 

Shortly after sunset, the two college students found themselves nearing the parking lot. There were only a few cars left as most people had left before it got dark. Before they got back to the cars, Kyle stopped Melissa. 

"Melissa, I've got something to tell you."

The brunette college student's face lit up with a smile. She had been waiting for this moment for months now.

"What is it Kyle?"

"I've been doing a lot of thinking today. Some things happened today that made me realize how precious life really is. Something happened to me today and I've decided that you should know about it. First I need to ask you a couple of questions."

"You can ask me anything you want to."

Kyle reached into his pocket and slipped a small box into his hand.

"First, will you marry me?" he asked, offering the small box to Melissa.

"Oh my god!! Of course! I've been dreaming of this for months! This is the most exciting day of my life!"

After her excitement calmed down a bit, he reluctantly told her about his other surprise including the fight with the bullies.

"You have superpowers? How? What are you going to do about them?"

"The how is something I'm still not sure of. After dealing with those bullies, those criminals, I've been thinking. I've decided to use my new abilities to help people. Who knows how many others out there got strange powers and how many will use them to hurt people? I can't just stand by and let that happen. If I did, then I would be just as bad as they are."  he explained.

Melissa was silent for what seemed like an eternity but was actually more like thirty seconds.

"I'll help you. I'll keep your secret. If you're going to help defend people from these others, then you need a disguise. Let's go back to my place. My roommate is out tonight so we'll have some privacy."

"I'm supposed to meet some of the others at 9:45 tonight."

"Then we'd better hurry then."

Later that evening, Kyle arrived at the meeting place with a mere 5 minutes to spare. He was feeling much better now that he had asked Melissa to marry him and he had told her about the events of the day. She was going to get some friends of hers to make him a costume. He wasn't entirely comfortable with that since they might learn his secret and the fewer that knew it, the better. Melissa had assured him that his secret was safe with her and that she was not going to tell her friends why she needed their help making a costume. Halloween was coming, she explained, and that's all she would tell them.

Satisfied with her answer, Kyle had left for the meeting, confident now that he could face this new direction in his life.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

By three o'clock, Jacie knelt on top of a nearby building, looking down at the cleanup crew.  Everybody who could be saved was, all that was left was the cleanup, and that wasn't really her style.. 

*"Scan complete.  He is not in the nearby area, but I did find a 'Staff Sergeant David Russel' who was brought to the hospital from this site."*

Jacie turned and dashed across the roof, leaping to the next building, hopping roof to roof and sometimes bouncing off the walls of taller buildings when she couldn't cross between roofs in a single bound.  Within minutes, she had arrived at the Hospital.. Now the only problem was..
"How the heck do I change back?" She landed in an alley, and looked at her Cannon-arm, then down at her 'suit', blushing slightly as if realizing for the first time exactly how revealing and form fitting it was.  

After a few moments of discussion with Dante, she managed to transform back, a brief flash leaving her standing in her torn dress, her silver D-pad amulet shining briefly in her hand.  "You still there?" She let the necklace fall back into place, waiting feverishly for the reply... what if Dante was gone? What if she couldn't change back? What if she was just going crazy?
*"Yes, madam, I am still here."*  OK, well hearing voices still didn't rule out crazy, but it was good enough for now.  With a determined nod, she took off, jogging - much more slowly now - into the nearby hospital.  

"I'm afraid he's still unconscious, only family members allowed" Was the only response she could get.  They were busy with the aftermath, but perhaps that could work in her favour.  It didn't take too much doing to have Dante access the database and find Dave's room, after which all she had to do was head in like she belonged there.
several minutes later, she found herself in double room - on one side was a woman, and on the other.. That same man she'd helped save after the storm.  "So that _was_ you" She whispered, pulling a chair up to the bed as she looked down at him.

"Hi, I'm Jacie.  Nice to finally meet you.."  She sat down, reaching to hold his hand, laying her head on the bed beside him as the exhausting day finally caught up with her.

-- Hours later, 9:30-945 --

Jacie once again found herself leaping across rooftops.  She'd had to go home to change out of - and throw away - her ruined dress.  If she had to travel via normal methods, she would've been late.
Fortunately, she didn't have to, and she dropped in off a nearby roof right beside Kyle as he showed up to the mansion's gates. 
"I'm guessing this is the right place.. Dante's GPS is great, but glad to see we're not alone."  She smiled at the two already there.  









*OOC:*



LOL that's definitely how I'd propose if I ever got super powers IRL.. if there were every a way to trump "will you marry me?", it's by adding "By The Way, I've got Super Powers"
*EDIT: Just re-read and realized it's his 'mansion'.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2012)

"I know, but I really can't tonight," Michelle said into her cellphone. "I already had plans, and I can't back out. Any other time is good though; I can't wait to meet them. What was that? Sorry, my window's down. One sec. Okay when? Yeah, that'd be fine. Perfect. Thanks for understanding, Mr Getz. I'll see you then."

She closed her phone, having stopped on top of some low-rise apartment building in midtown. She wasn't even tired...but she'd had to stop because the noise of the wind was making it hard to hear. Leroy Getz was the CEO of the company, and he wanted her to come make an official eyewitness briefing to the board about what had happened. It was almost literally a dream come true. Impress even one of them, and things could start to happen. Of course, she couldn't do it tonight. She had a date with her fellow fortunate accident victims.

She'd spent the four hours of free time experimenting with her abilities...and had been surprised to discover that her control of light extended to creating a kind of...false solidity. She could move things around, even her own body. The force she generated wasn't strong enough to lift herself up...but it could negate a lot of her weight. Using it, she could lift more, run faster, jump higher and longer. She could easily climb even sheer surfaces because she didn't have to support much weight with her hands.

It was crazy. It was a rush. She'd had time to look up light online, and had read that 'solidity' was somehow an artifact of electromagnetism. And light was just another form of electromagnetism. Maybe that's what she was doing...creating an electric field that 'faked' whatever attributes solid objects had? She had no idea.

But it was fun as hell.

Even running as fast as a horse and vauling over fences and climbing buildings like a crazed comic book character was slower than driving to the place...but Michelle wanted nothing to connect her to it. She'd even found a mask to wear, and a tight bodysuit she'd worked out in last year that still fit... She'd gotten almost a block before having to go back and put on a jacket and better shoes. Did superheroes have tailors? They must make a mint.

There was the place. Big. Fancy. Nice. Michelle spotted a few people already heading up the drive to the door and reasoned that was probably the others. She made her way down...finding that while she couldn't fly, she could slow her descent from high up, and that was just fine. Then she wrapped herself in invisibility and trotted at a brisk pace to catch up with everyone.

Of course, she'd forgotten Jacie could apparently see in the dark, and see the invisible, so made no effort to hide herself in anything other than folded light as she approached.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

Jacie's nose wrinkles slightly as Michelle shows up "Well if it isn't 'Foxy the hallucinatrix.'  Looks like were just waiting on Johnny boy.  I'll get Dante to giv'im a call, but he's running late.  Why don't we head in and He can join us if he shows?"


----------



## BBs (Jan 10, 2013)

John's ego got to his head, after the rough housing and the saving, first thing that pops into his mind is to party! "Yeah yeah, nine fifty, got it, plenty of time for booze!" He makes his way into the crowd for celebrating and good times. 

Hours later in a bar on one end of the town, the cocky hero is making out with some ladies until his phone rings. Looking at caller ID he has no idea what it is, so he ignores it, but then it hits him. The time on the phone said 9:50 pm. "hmm nine fifty ... taking out trash? Drinking more? Making out with ladies?" Or maybe it takes a whi- "OH ! THAT MEETING THING!" There we go! He stops what he's doing and leaves two confusing women as he rushes out of the party. Unfortunately that bar is on the opposite end of Marcus' mansion, it takes a while, but John finally manages to knock on Marcus' door. Knowing for sure that's the right, even though he had it wrong a couple of times, but hey third times the charm! Unfortunately he's late with the time being 10:30 pm.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2013)

Michelle blipped back into view, a little nettled by her own lapse, by Jacie's ability to see her, and by the other girl's attitude. God, this was looking like high school all over again. 

She shrugged. "Sure. Go on ahead and let them know I'll be right in."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2013)

Jacie shrugged and turned from Michelle, ringing the doorbell.









*OOC:*


 looks like that's everyone.  Tag HM?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bump*








*OOC:*


Anybody know if HM's busy?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2013)

(OOC - He's been off Enworld since Christmas. Not sure why.)


----------

